# Breaking - Thug Fight:  9 Dead in Waco, TX



## Nutz (May 17, 2015)

Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com


Savages


> (CNN) — Nine people were killed Sunday in a shooting among rival bikers in Waco, Texas, CNN affiliates KXXV and KXTX reported.
> 
> “Multiple injuries to include multiple fatalities,” the Waco Police Department said in a post on Facebook. “Officers were on scene when shooting started. No officers have been injured.”
> 
> Police said the shooting took place at Twin Peaks restaurant and urged people to avoid the Central Texas Marketplace, a shopping center.


----------



## SAYIT (May 17, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> Savages
> (CNN) — Nine people were killed Sunday in a shooting among rival bikers in Waco, Texas, CNN affiliates KXXV and KXTX reported.
> 
> ...



Always a good thing when the thug ranks are thinned, eh Nutz?


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> 
> 
> Savages
> ...




But this reminder just in --  we "don't live in a gun culture".


----------



## PredFan (May 17, 2015)

Yeah well....


----------



## Nutz (May 17, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> ...


Someone gets it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> ...



We live in an idiot culture. If they didn't have guns, they would club each other to death.


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> ...




No...some of us live in places that have a criminal gang culture...the rest of American gun culture is peaceful and non violent......over 320 million guns in private hands, and over 90 million homes have guns in them and over 11.1 million law abiding citizens carry guns for self defense....

And they never shoot up the place.....it is violent gangs that need to be controlled, not law abiding gun owners....I know...that is a hard concept for people who went to schools controlled by the education wing of the democrat party...but we will keep trying to educate you to the truth, and reality..........


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




actually, as France showed...where you had three terrorists, one a convicted criminal, and him and his brother both on government terrorist watch lists, living in a country with stricter gun control than the United States where they don't even have gun stores.....they easily acquired banned fully automatic rifles, grenades, hand guns and a rocket propelled grenade launcher...and easily crossed an international border, twice, into another strict gun controlled country to buy those weapons at a train station.....

If they didn't have guns...they would just get the guns when they wanted them.....it is the law abiding citizen that won't be able to get the guns......


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I didn't post anything about "law abiding gun owners" or about "controlling" anything.

I posted, sarcastically, that we live in a gun culture.   Which we do.  When guns are fetishized, outlaws will have guns.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Gun culture =/= injuring people with said guns.


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Why sarcastically...these guys are career criminals....and not part of American gun culture....American gun culture is peaceful and law abiding, hunting, shootiing clays, self defense, and competition.....these guys were gang culture......big difference.....


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (May 17, 2015)

A day in the life of most inner cities.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 17, 2015)

2aguy said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Using a non-typical incidence to try to prove that France's gun violence is just as bad as in the US is, again, showing your lack of ability to use logical reasoning.

France, on average, has 1/3 the gun related violence of the US.

Firearm-related death rate per 100,000 population per year

France     3.01 (2009)
US          10.30 (2011)


Gun homicides in France are 0.22 per 100, 000.  Suicides are 2.33. The rest are accidents or undetermined.
Gun homicides in the US are 2.83 per 100,000.  Suicides are 6.3.  Accidents are 0.30.

There are more people killed in the US in gun accidents (per 100,000 people) than there are in homicides in France per 100,000.

Accidental gun deaths in US  per 100,000 = 0.30.  Homicides in France per 100,000 = 0.22.

So  your attempt to paint France as a place where you are more likely or as likely to be killed by gun violence  is a complete failure.  

List of countries by firearm-related death rate - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I'm afraid it does.  It's inevitable considering the whole purpose of the instrument is TO HURT PEOPLE.


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2015)

Second amendment remedies


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Gang culture has adopted guns.....

So has wife beating culture
Road rage culture
Massacre culture
Suicide culture


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Sir, I have hundreds of guns, none of them have ever hurt any person. That certainly isn't their entire purpose.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




True, but not all gun owners are in gangs, wife beaters, road ragers, massacereres, or suiciders.


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Overcop culture...
Macho culture...
Movie culture, TV culture, video game culture...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> ...



 That would be motorcycle gang culture. 
I say good riddance,to bad more of em didnt die.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (May 17, 2015)

Breaking911 @Breaking911 · 16m 16 minutes ago

NEW: Management at Restaurant Where Biker Brawl Occurred Refusing To Cooperate With Police


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 17, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking911 @Breaking911 · 16m 16 minutes ago
> 
> NEW: Management at Restaurant Where Biker Brawl Occurred Refusing To Cooperate With Police



 Afraid of retaliation. And rightfully so.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 17, 2015)

More White on White crime.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (May 17, 2015)

BREAKING NEWS: POLICE: MORE BIKER GANGS MAY BE ON THE WAY


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

Libtard Pogo making this into a gun debate on the first post on the first page. Freaking poser; get a TV or something already.


----------



## skye (May 17, 2015)

At this point this could be anything.... from bikers to a false flag operation by the feds ahead of Jade Helm.




So we have to wait and see... won't we.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 17, 2015)

*Breaking -*_ Thug_* Fight: 9 Dead in Waco, TX
*
Sorry people................It's just the other week if you said *Thug *it was the new word for N...........r...............lol


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 17, 2015)

Ya dang Racist..........................How dare you say Thug...........lol

Good Riddance to the Thugs BTW............


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



What is the purpose of having "hundreds of guns"?


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 17, 2015)

skye said:


> At this point this could be anything.... from bikers to a false flag operation by the feds ahead of Jade Helm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good gawd.


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Libtard Pogo making this into a gun debate on the first post on the first page. Freaking poser; get a TV or something already.



The article specifically describes a "shooting incident".

What do *you *think they're shooting?  Peas?  Poison darts?  "The shit"?


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2015)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking911 @Breaking911 · 16m 16 minutes ago
> 
> NEW: Management at Restaurant Where Biker Brawl Occurred Refusing To Cooperate With Police



I'm sure McRacist will bring a link to this at the same time he brings one for those bogus quotes in his sigline.


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Prep for Internet Tough Guy role.  He's a method actor.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Libtard Pogo making this into a gun debate on the first post on the first page. Freaking poser; get a TV or something already.



Pogo is spot on, it is about gun violence.  And it did happen in Texas:

Guns and Domestic Violence in Texas - Texas Gun Sense


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> More White on White crime.



I put funny; but it's even more funny watching esmerelda and Pogo actually thank your post.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




what's the purpose of any collection? Some of them belonged to my great grandfather, and my grandfather, and my dad, and now me, and one day they will belong to my sons. 

Some of them are never fired, some of them are for home protection, some are for hunting, some are just for target shooting.

I understand that if you don't collect guns yourself you wouldn't think of them as anything but a tool, but to some of us they are much more than that. For example, I have a 7mm Mauser that my great grandfather brought home from Europe after WWI. That gun has great sentimental value to me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Libtard Pogo making this into a gun debate on the first post on the first page. Freaking poser; get a TV or something already.
> ...



Do you think I'm debating that there was a shooting? But turning every shooting story into a gun debate issue is like turn every incendiery remark story into a debate on free speech. You're a broken record that needs to get a TV.


----------



## guno (May 17, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> 
> 
> Savages
> ...




White savages


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > More White on White crime.
> ...





I put funny, because I think it's funny that you think it's funny.


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...





SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



But our guns find their way into 32,000 deaths a year


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2015)

guno said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> ...


Were they Christians?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And that's sad, but frankly not my problem. MY guns don't cause deaths.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Carla_Danger said:
> ...



I'd put you're an idiot (idiotic), but they don't have that option. Lucky you, I guess.


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



So your complaint is that I'm stating the obvious?

Hey, why pass up a chance to mock a nonworking meme?


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



I'm sorry, but comparing freedom of speech and a mass killing ain't =.  Guns kill, words rarely do.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Comparing one protected right with another IS appropriate bro. And I'm sure you agree with that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Obvious? What's obvious is you can't help but whine about guns. Maybe, step back and learn about what's going down in TX. There's plenty of gun debate threads, dude. The OP; was it a gun debate? Somehow, that doesn't matter to a bitch like you.


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...




I would just consider the source.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I wasn't comparing them, moron.


----------



## PredFan (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> ...



Hey you stupid shit, they used knives and clubs as well. Quit being such a stupid tool.


----------



## depotoo (May 17, 2015)

For those interested, one of the gangs involved is world wide group the bandidos, which have been described as worse than hell's angel's.  yousee them, you go the opposite direction.  They are a criminal syndicate.

Some of the killings today were by knife, stabbings in other words.  The large crowd that was congregated,   I am surprised more weapons were not confiscated.  Members from of areas are arriving there, and more are coming, according to reports.  Some of the 18 wounded have been moved to other hospitals, for saftey reason and put on lockdown.  Several areas have been closed down  including highway ramps.  This is a very dangerous situation.


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



No, and neither does the current Supreme Court.


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Really.  In a "shooting incident"?  
How do you shoot a club?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Oh really? Where has SCOTUS ruled that one enumerated right doesn't have the same protections as another?


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Uh, you're the only one "whining" here Sparkles.  What I did directly was mock a standard internet meme popular with gunnutters: "we don't live in a gun culture".  And all you can do is whine about it.

Smatta?  Can dish it out but can't take it?


----------



## bucs90 (May 17, 2015)

White trash redneck thugs. If the gangs are ununcontrollable call in the guard.


----------



## depotoo (May 17, 2015)

There were  etween 50-100 weapons confiscated.  Those weapons included chains, clubs, knives and guns, wccording to the police chief which just held a news conference. There were from 150-200 bike gang members present when the fight broke out.  Five different outlaw biker gangs were represented, some allies of each other.  The event had a purpose by some of the bikers, to recruit new members.


----------



## depotoo (May 17, 2015)

Guess we also live in a chain, clubs, and knife culture as well, then, since those were a number of the 50-100 weapons that were confiscated, according to the police chief, from the 150-200 outlaw bike gang members that were present.





Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Nutz (May 17, 2015)

how the fuck did you guys turn this into a 2a issue. Bad guys are dead.  Crack open a beer and celebrate.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




And that would be a bad thing HOW?

More than 30 gun deaths every day in the US. What would be wrong with people settling their differences with fists? Or, gawd forbid, words.


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2015)

Texas.  So what.


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





depotoo said:


> Guess we also live in a chain, clubs, and knife culture as well, then, since those were a number of the 50-100 weapons that were confiscated, according to the police chief, from the 150-200 outlaw bike gang members that were present.



Hey, find us regular stories of chain/club/knife violence, find me even one instance of somebody going into a school or movie theater or public event chaining/clubbing/knifing kids to death, find me an endless stream of chains/clubs/knives romanticized in most Hollywood flicks, an endless sorry parade of video games, too many comic books to count and any given TV channel on any given day, and I'll click an "Agree" on this post so fast it'll make your head spin.

Denialists are so amusing.  Makes me wanna hand my wet laundry to 'em for the spin cycle.


----------



## depotoo (May 17, 2015)

It started with fists, feet, and chains.  It progressed to knives, clubs, and guns.



Luddly Neddite said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 17, 2015)

I love this part:



> Authorities had anticipated trouble and pre-positioned officers.





> As they were here, we had officers on scene. We expected issues,”



Result:
9 people dead, and a total of 18 taken to the hospital.

Way to prevent the violence there Barney !!


----------



## depotoo (May 17, 2015)

Oh please, pogo.  Denialists?  You co-opted that from the agw crowd, thinking it would insult me.  It doesn't.  This is not about school shootings , this is about criminal syndicate biker gangs.  Read up on the bandidos, one of the outlaw gangs involved.  I can almost assure their guns are illegal, and they would have them even if all guns were illegal.
Bandidos Motorcycle Club - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
BANDIDOS MC - The Offical Website
 BANDIDOS MC USA 


Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 17, 2015)

Here's the way they should have done it ! Real men !


----------



## PredFan (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Dude you are about as sharp as a bowling ball.


----------



## PredFan (May 17, 2015)

Nutz said:


> how the fuck did you guys turn this into a 2a issue. Bad guys are dead.  Crack open a beer and celebrate.



For once you said something that wasn't nuts! That deserves recognition.


----------



## PredFan (May 17, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Because with a gun they don't get to back talk you.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 17, 2015)

At least these bikers aren't are afraid to mix  it up with their own kind.  Quite unlike sissy boys like bush and cheney that send the military to do their fighting for them.


----------



## bucs90 (May 17, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> I love this part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember when I said American cops are gonna stand down due to all this anti cop bullshit??

Well...Waco cops are one of the first examples. American cops are beginning to realize the sacrifice they make...and possibly die for....aint worth it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> At least these bikers aren't are afraid to mix  it up with their own kind.  Quite unlike sissy boys like bush and cheney that send the military to do their fighting for them.



what an idiot you are


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




So does that mean you're back to admitting there were guns involved?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> At least these bikers aren't are afraid to mix  it up with their own kind.  Quite unlike sissy boys like bush and cheney that send the military to do their fighting for them.




Ain't that the truth. 

And then ignore them when they come home with physical and mental health issues they will have to deal with the rest of their lives. 

Damn repubs have refused every single bill that would help our vets or clean up the VA.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > At least these bikers aren't are afraid to mix  it up with their own kind.  Quite unlike sissy boys like bush and cheney that send the military to do their fighting for them.
> ...



BOOOOSH

you fucking idiots.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...




*Yes, Bush. *


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




No, what I actually did was show that gun laws do not work even in countries with stricter gun laws than the United States to the point you don't have gun stores for the average citizen to buy guns......this incident shows that criminals in even the strictest gun control countries can easily get guns when they want or need them...

The criminals in Europe have been less gun violent than the United States far longer than they have banned access to guns for regular citizens...what do I attribute that to.....Fuedalism, Word War 1 and World War 2.....those events and the caste system in European history created a completely different culture....the United States did not go through a feudal period and thus did not have the submissive personality driven into the culture...and the lack of the devestation of the two world wars didn't create a culture of overt pacifism either...

Our country did have the Civil War...I saw a documentary on Dueling.....in particular dueling was very popular in the south before the Civil War....after that devastation dueling just stopped.....so major wars like World War 1 ans 2 created very passive societies in Europe..hence,, the lower violence rates in general...except for Britain, and gun crime in particular....

But...criminals in Europe still get guns when they want or need them...the same week as the terror attack in France masked gunmen shot up a marseilles neighborhood with fully automatic weapons, just before the prime minister was to give a speech on low crime rates....

So sell your silliness somewhere else....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...




Who has ZERO to do with the topic of this thread and has been out of office for 6 fucking years in any case.

You are deranged.


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...






> There are more people killed in the US in gun accidents (per 100,000 people) than there are in homicides in France per 100,000.



In 2013...from the CDC there were 505 accidental gun deaths in the United States.....in a country of over 320 million people....with over 320 million guns....with over 90 million homes with a gun inside...with over 11.1 million people carrying guns for self defense on a daily basis...

505.....and that is down from 591 in 2010....

So please...do your research....it would help your case...well, no it wouldn't.....the truth, and reality refute your case....that is why you anti gunners have to lie all the time....



> So  your attempt to paint France as a place where you are more likely or as likely to be killed by gun violence  is a complete failure.



Nope, never said that....I always point out that European criminals choose not to use guns as much.....I always say they can get guns when they want or need them and they can do that easily....as the attacks in France, Belgium, Norway, Denmark and Sweden show.....as well as Britain......and Canada and Australia.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




But whose disastrous tenure will continue to cost the taxpayers for many years to come.


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





> It's inevitable considering the whole purpose of the instrument is TO HURT PEOPLE.



Wrong...the whole purpose of the gun, the instrument is to save the life of the user and the people the user wants to protect....and it does this often with out ever  firing a shot.....since most police never use their guns, and most gun owners never use their guns in self defense and when they do most of the time they do it without firing a shot.....


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Libtard Pogo making this into a gun debate on the first post on the first page. Freaking poser; get a TV or something already.
> ...




More than guns were used, knives, chains, bats and hammers........


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





> But our guns find their way into 32,000 deaths a year




The suicides don't count and you guys don't really care about the criminals using guns.....

again...

Poisoning...38,851...more than gun accidents....505

Car deaths...35,369...more than gun accidents...505

Alcohol deaths....29,001...more than gun accidents...505

Gravity (falls)...30,208...more than gun accidents...505


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




Not if they are breaking the Ten Commandments...and it sure seems as if they were.....I don't remember Jesus saying "And Amen  I say unto you...should a rival be in your territory...pop a cap in his ass...Amen I say...."


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




marx and hitler would disagree about the word thing.....their words led to the death of close to 100 million people....


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2015)

depotoo said:


> For those interested, one of the gangs involved is world wide group the bandidos, which have been described as worse than hell's angel's.  yousee them, you go the opposite direction.  They are a criminal syndicate.
> 
> Some of the killings today were by knife, stabbings in other words.  The large crowd that was congregated,   I am surprised more weapons were not confiscated.  Members from of areas are arriving there, and more are coming, according to reports.  Some of the 18 wounded have been moved to other hospitals, for saftey reason and put on lockdown.  Several areas have been closed down  including highway ramps.  This is a very dangerous situation.




Quick...disarm the local and state police....putting more guns in the area will just make things worse...right?


----------



## 2aguy (May 17, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


N

Nothing...but the bad guys go and get guns to shoot the people who only have their fists.......that's the way the world works......


----------



## Wry Catcher (May 17, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Gee, people brought knives, chains, bats and hammers to a gun fight ..., Oh, of course, this is Texas. That explains it.


----------



## skye (May 17, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> White trash redneck thugs. If the gangs are ununcontrollable call in the guard.




At least these "white trash thugs"  were not looting and robbing.

I give them that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 17, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> At least these bikers aren't are afraid to mix  it up with their own kind.  Quite unlike sissy boys like bush and cheney that send the military to do their fighting for them.



Now does that make any sense at all dude ? I mean really now. 
Leaders always send their armies to do the fighting.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 17, 2015)

bucs90 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > I love this part:
> ...



Maybe so, especially when the thugs are not going after innocent people and or their property. As long as they kill only or injure each other, might as well stand back and let 'em go at it.


----------



## sealybobo (May 17, 2015)

Some bikers on a Sunday chains knifes guns. The cops showed up and killed some of them.

No police or bystandards hurt.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 17, 2015)

A link: 9 dead in Waco Texas biker brawl - CNN.com


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)

_*9 bikers in Waco dead *_


More violence from the far Right-Wing.


----------



## Obiwan (May 17, 2015)

Darn cops....

They should have called for backup first!


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)




----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> _*9 bikers in Waco dead *_
> 
> 
> More violence from the far Right-Wing.



LOL @ violence from the right wing. YOu people are so stupid.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > _*9 bikers in Waco dead *_
> ...


I bet they love Obama.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I bet they are just like the idiot blacks who go around shooting each other and can't be called liberals or conservatives They are merely idiots.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


True.  But that's how they'll be treated.  If they'd been black there'd be 5 threads about it by now.


----------



## suplex3000 (May 17, 2015)

So biker gangs have good aim and don't run from a fair fight? Dumb but somewhat brave shitheads?
animals. Sad to see that many people die but when you celebrate violence, glorify thug culture and tote weapons around, there's a big risk of something like this happening.
It is something wrong in this country!


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > _*9 bikers in Waco dead *_
> ...


Is that a fact?








*White supremacist and Nazi insignia are far Right-Wing.*


----------



## Wildman (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> *YOu people are so stupid.*



*not stupid.., just brainless*


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 17, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Probably, lots of right wing morons post here, does that mean you retaliate by being a left wing moron?


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)




----------



## sealybobo (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > _*9 bikers in Waco dead *_
> ...


Well I'm sure their tattoos arent of hillary or barrack Obama.


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


It's classier than how I usually retaliate


----------



## sealybobo (May 17, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


>


No cops or innocents were harmed. Just the honky thugs.


----------



## Agit8r (May 17, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> A link: 9 dead in Waco Texas biker brawl - CNN.com



That story got way less badass when I saw the Bed Bath and Beyond signs. Just sayin'


----------



## sealybobo (May 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> So biker gangs have good aim and don't run from a fair fight? Dumb but somewhat brave shitheads?
> animals. Sad to see that many people die but when you celebrate violence, glorify thug culture and tote weapons around, there's a big risk of something like this happening.
> It is something wrong in this country!


I have friends who drive around with other bikers. Seems like a lot of fun those events but there is a whole lot of white trash at those events. Murderers. Total losers. I've known a few in my day. Burnouts who never grew up and have nofhing to lose. Run into one with your bike you could get hurt. If he can't beat you his friends will help or he will use a weapon. 

This is where white high school burnouts go or do.


----------



## Obiwan (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Obiwan (May 17, 2015)




----------



## TheOldSchool (May 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> View attachment 41396


You're right.  Social conservatives used to be Democrats a long time ago.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> View attachment 41396


Hey dumbass - were the people who enforced Jim Crow laws Liberals or Conservatives?


----------



## Obiwan (May 17, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 41396
> ...


Actually, the Republicans passed the Civil Rights Act.

And the South was solidly Democrat for years...
The Rise and Fall of Jim Crow. Jim Crow Stories . Democratic Party PBS

The Democratic Party was formed in 1792, when supporters of Thomas Jefferson began using the name Republicans, or Jeffersonian Republicans, to emphasize its anti-aristocratic policies. It adopted its present name during the Presidency of Andrew Jackson in the 1830s. In the 1840s and '50s, the party was in conflict over extending slavery to the Western territories. Southern Democrats insisted on protecting slavery in all the territories while many Northern Democrats resisted. The party split over the slavery issue in 1860 at its Presidential convention in Charleston, South Carolina.
Northern Democrats nominated Stephen Douglas as their candidate, and Southern Democrats adopted a pro-slavery platform and nominated John C. Breckinridge in an election campaign that would be won by Abraham Lincoln and the newly formed Republican Party. After the Civil War, most white Southerners opposed Radical Reconstruction and the Republican Party's support of black civil and political rights. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Democratic Party identified itself as the "white man's party" and demonized the Republican Party as being "Negro dominated," even though whites were in control. Determined to re-capture the South, Southern Democrats "redeemed" state after state -- sometimes peacefully, other times by fraud and violence. By 1877, when Reconstruction was officially over, the Democratic Party controlled every Southern state. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The South remained a one-party region until the Civil Rights movement began in the 1960s. Northern Democrats, most of whom had prejudicial attitudes towards blacks, offered no challenge to the discriminatory policies of the Southern Democrats.



One of the consequences of the Democratic victories in the South was that many Southern Congressmen and Senators were almost automatically re-elected every election. Due to the importance of seniority in the U.S. Congress, Southerners were able to control most of the committees in both houses of Congress and kill any civil rights legislation. Even though Franklin Delano Roosevelt was a Democrat, and a relatively liberal president during the 1930s and '40s, he rarely challenged the powerfully entrenched Southern bloc. When the House passed a federal anti-lynching bill several times in the 1930s, Southern senators filibustered it to death.


----------



## bodecea (May 17, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


My, My...such overcompensation.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



Not what I asked.

Boy, you ARE a dumbass!


----------



## S.J. (May 17, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


They were the same Democrats who saw the writing on the wall after Republicans passed the Civil Rights Act of 1964, then decided to enslave the black population through welfare instead of Jim Crow laws that the Republicans had just abolished.  Any more questions, dumbfuck?


----------



## Obiwan (May 17, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Not what I asked.
> 
> Boy, you ARE a dumbass!


Well,  I guess we can call them Conservative Democrats then (although the Dems seem to prefer the term_ liberal).....

After all, I haven't heard of all those Democrats voting Republican yet... Haven' t you heard the term "yellow dog Democrats"?_


----------



## Pogo (May 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> View attachment 41396



Completely offtopic, but those states also refused to accept even the Democratic nomination process, let alone the candidate.  They ran their own.  Consequently the Dem candidate Stephen Douglas and the Repub candidate Lincoln won exactly the same number of electoral votes in the South: Zero each.





Obiwan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



Wrong again.  Jefferson's "Democratic-Republican" party (known informally as "Republican") has no connection with either the present Democratic Party or the present Republican Party.

I haven't seen a post this historically stupid since Special Ed.  Go buy a history book.




Obiwan said:


> Actually, the Republicans passed the Civil Rights Act.



Bzzt.  Strike three.  Let's show our studio audience and all the folks at home the correct answer:

The original House version:

Southern Democrats: 7–87 (7–93%)
Southern Republicans: 0–10 (0–100%)
*>>> ALL SOUTHERNERS: 7-97 (6.7%--93.3%)*

Northern Democrats: 145–9 (94 – 6%)
Northern Republicans: 138–24 (85 – 15%)
*>>> ALL NORTHERNERS: 283-33 (89.6%--11.4%) *
The Senate version:

Southern Democrats: 1–20 (5–95%)
Southern Republicans: 0–1 (0–100%)
Northern Democrats: 45–1 (98–2%)
Northern Republicans: 27–5 (84–16%)
*ALL SOUTHERNERS: 1--21 (4.5%--95.5%)*
*ALL NORTHERNERS: 72--6 (92.3%--7.7%)*

Yes, there is a party pattern in that each line shows more support from the D side than the R side. But again, 94 versus 85 on one side is not significant.

But *96 on one side versus 92 on the other side?? * You just hit the motherlode. The numbers don't lie; your pattern is clearly there but it's regional, not political. And _regional_, once again for you slow readers who can't think of a point on your own and lean on cut-n-paste from the Echosphere, means *cultural*.

You take the numbers from the North -- both Dems and Repubs are for it.
You take the numbers from the South -- both Dems and Repubs are agin' it.
It's truly bipartisan in both directions. (!)

And to think people bitch about "gridlock".

Canard obliterated.

And by the way the Civil Rights Movement did not "begin in the 1960s", Dumbass.

/offtopic


----------



## Asclepias (May 17, 2015)

I wonder why whites are so violent?


----------



## Obiwan (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 41396
> ...


Yep, off topic...

Did you see my post on racist Democrats?


----------



## Obiwan (May 17, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> I wonder why whites are so violent?


Not as violent as blacks... Check the stats.


----------



## Asclepias (May 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why whites are so violent?
> ...


I did. Just one war you whites have started has killed more people than anything Black people have done.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> Gee, people brought knives, chains, bats and hammers to a gun fight ..., Oh, of course, this is Texas. That explains it.



I saw that headline; and ignored it. We all know it was a gunfight.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 17, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I just think you're predictable and lame. Got a great story developing and you turn it into a gun control debate right away for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Yes - why can't you read, retard?

I asked about Conservatives and Liberals, not Republicans and Democrats.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 17, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Not what I asked.
> ...


Were the people who enforced Jim Crow laws Conservatives or Liberals?

It's an easy question.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 18, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> So biker gangs have good aim and don't run from a fair fight? Dumb but somewhat brave shitheads?
> animals. Sad to see that many people die but when you celebrate violence, glorify thug culture and tote weapons around, there's a big risk of something like this happening.
> It is something wrong in this country!


9? Only 9? Seems like a typical weekend in Chicago.


----------



## Obiwan (May 18, 2015)

Synthaholic

I gave you my answer fuck face.

At the time they were referred to as _conservative _Democrats because they didn't want to change the status quo. They're still Democrats, but they seem to prefer the term _liberal _now, and instead of calling it Jim Crow, they just get the blacks dependant on Welfare and stick them off in the slums somewhere.

Same people, just a little confused about what to call themselves.

Are you really _that _stupid?


----------



## protectionist (May 18, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


>


Thugs were involved.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> So biker gangs have good aim and don't run from a fair fight? Dumb but somewhat brave shitheads?
> animals. Sad to see that many people die but when you celebrate violence, glorify thug culture and tote weapons around, there's a big risk of something like this happening.
> It is something wrong in this country!


This type of violence exists all over the world. Tough guy gangs who live in a violent environment.  For example, the Mafia in Italy. Same thing. It isn't just in America.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Synthaholic
> 
> I gave you my answer fuck face.
> 
> ...


Your attempt at revisionist history is .
And your rendition of modern history is self serving falsification.  Also .


----------



## Obiwan (May 18, 2015)

While Clinton did sign legislation for welfare reform,here is Obama's stance on the law..

Obama to Clinton welfare reform Drop dead - Right Turn - The Washington Post


President Obama is the chief executive, obligated by the Constitution to “take Care that the Laws be faithfully executed.” Obama, however, seems to have — by executive order — altered that to read “take Care that the Laws [which he likes or wished Congress had passed] be faithfully executed. The list of laws he won’t enforce or is unilaterally amending is getting long:Defense of Marriage Act, immigration laws, voting laws, and anti-terror laws. He won’t even enforce all the provisions of his signature legislation as we’ve seen in the bushels-full of Obamacare waivers. The latest and most inexplicable gambit is his decision to undo bipartisan welfare reform.

ABC News explained: “After the Obama administration announced this week that it is opening up waivers to states from the work requirements contained in welfare reform, Republicans began to speak out against the move, complaining it completely undercuts the law. . . .Congressional Republicans decried the move as ‘a blatant violation of the law’ and contend the waivers will actually cause harm to the impoverished Americans because beneficiaries will come to rely on the handout with little motivation to seek employment.”


----------



## Obiwan (May 18, 2015)

Esmeralda

Actually, what I said is factual. The Democrats during Jim Crow were considered conservative.

*conservative*

_noun_
: a person who believes in the value of established and traditional practices in politics and society


----------



## Obiwan (May 18, 2015)

And Esmeralda 

Don't forget that the Democrats started welfare, and now we have had multiple generations who have known nothing but that ill-conceived program. As a matter of fact, Johnson even has a famous quote about it.

And now Obama is undoing the reform we _did _manage to get under Clinton...


----------



## there4eyeM (May 18, 2015)

Since they wear Nazi tattoos, some would have us think they must be socialists.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2015)

I think this photo is very telling:






Those are the white gang members, from the "Cossacks" and the "Scimitars".

They are suspects for MURDER. And yet they are allowed to freely roam in a cordoned-off area, there are no handcuffs, and they are even using their telephones, something that suspects are usually not allowed to do.

Fascinating.

Asclepias
MarcATL


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2015)

And people are noticing this:


----------



## guno (May 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I think this photo is very telling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And just were is the out cry from the white christian community? Why are their leaders so quite? Were there no role models in the home?


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2015)

guno said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think this photo is very telling:
> ...




Prolly all fatherless, those whites. Momma on drugs and whoring out to the next cock walking in the door, daddy gone. Hell maybe he's one of the cocks and momma don't know it. Poor, poor, poor whites. Yepp.


Now, racists (*cough, cough*), see how STUPID that looks?


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> 
> 
> Savages
> ...


What is up with white people? They have every advantage and they acT like this and the media will not make much of it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

*Why are the white thugs so violent....the Freddy Grey protest took ZERO lives...these white delinquents caused 9 dead and eighteen wounded....White people have genetic issues with violence...*why was the para military vehicles with armors and snipers held back...where are the soldier dudes with camouflage....


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Guess we also live in a chain, clubs, and knife culture as well, then, since those were a number of the 50-100 weapons that were confiscated, according to the police chief, from the 150-200 outlaw bike gang members that were present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


depotoo said:


> Guess we also live in a chain, clubs, and knife culture as well, then, since those were a number of the 50-100 weapons that were confiscated, according to the police chief, from the 150-200 outlaw bike gang members that were present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How many of the nine dead were killed by chains, clubs and knives?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> I think this photo is very telling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's our white privilege. Jealous ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> And people are noticing this:
> 
> View attachment 41405 View attachment 41406 View attachment 41407


*Something is wrong with white people's culture that it produces such violence...........*


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And people are noticing this:
> ...



There's nothing wrong with it, it's exactly how we intended it to be.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

guno said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think this photo is very telling:
> ...


 
My question is.....

Where are the parents when all this is going on?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Uhh, no, not when you look at the stats and see that about 70% of black kids grow up in a one parent (mom) household.
Those stats for whites are not nearly that high.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

Notice Waco has a White REPUBLICAN Mayor?

Baltimore.......0 Dead
Waco ....9 Dead

Why didn't the mayor try to stop it?


----------



## guno (May 18, 2015)

Savage white gang bangers


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are the white thugs so violent....the Freddy Grey protest took ZERO lives...these white delinquents caused 9 dead and eighteen wounded....White people have genetic issues with violence...*why was the para military vehicles with armors and snipers held back...where are the soldier dudes with camouflage....
> ...


You need to be very careful coming at me ...know what I mean Vern...LOl  you will love the smell of shitting your britches chump change...


----------



## August West (May 18, 2015)

If only there had been one good guy with a gun this wouldn`t have happened. So much for that bit of NRA idiocy.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

August West said:


> If only there had been one good guy with a gun this wouldn`t have happened. So much for that bit of NRA idiocy.


 
I just can't understand it...

All those guns.....you would think they would be a deterrence to violence


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2015)

Its a mass murder scene they're all just hanging out, goofing with their cell phones. 

Not one was gunned down in the street and they'll get due process and reasonable bail. 

Since they're white thugs, they're ALL "good guys with guns".


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

Elements of a massacre
White Christian thugs
Republican mayor
Lack of parental control
Second amendment right to guns


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

Most of the parents are dead or in the later years of their lives. Most of these mc gangs originated in the 60's-70's.
(I can't get quotes to load)


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2015)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> A day in the life of most inner cities.





so true.........happens so much, its not even news anymore. Over the weekend, dollar to a thousand stale donuts we had has many shootings in Chicago. Media doesn't care when blacks are shooting the shit out of each other.


----------



## skookerasbil (May 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Elements of a massacre
> White Christian thugs
> Republican mayor
> Lack of parental control
> Second amendment right to guns


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

192 bikers face charges in deadly Waco shootout
192 have been arrested and charged with organized crime.  I understand law enforcement is receiving death threats.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 18, 2015)

Bikers usually do war on each other.  Same with street gangs.  The real scum like bush and cheney, who caused the murder of hundreds of thousands, are still on the loose.  Wonder if cheney even got questioned by the police when he shot that other hunter while drunk.


----------



## Jroc (May 18, 2015)

This thread should have been entitled "white trash kill each other" in Waco..what a bunch of scum


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2015)

I was just reading about this on FOX. They don't even mention that these guys are white.

I wonder why that is? Why are they trying to hide the racial makeup of these thugs?


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

Ravi said:


> I was just reading about this on FOX. They don't even mention that these guys are white.
> 
> I wonder why that is? Why are they trying to hide the racial makeup of these thugs?


Or that the mayor is Republican and did nothing to stop it




.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

guno said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think this photo is very telling:
> ...




They aren't christians...they do not follow the teachings of Jesus or the Ten Commandments.......so why would the Christian Community speak out.......?


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Actually, you are probably right......since most people in prison come from fatherless homes...and single mothers...regardless of race.....


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

Rightwinger-Actually they were there, as they had been watching social media and knew a recruiting event would be happening.  And-
From my above link-
He said officers shot armed bikers and that the actions of law enforcement prevented further deaths.
and from this link-
Waco Police Sgt. Patrick Swanton said officers knew before Sunday that there would be trouble at the restaurant and had additional officers on the scene. Waco police had attempted to work with management at the local Twin Peaks before, but the restaurant refused.
Waco police calls Twin Peaks brawl response a fabrication


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 18, 2015)

skye said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > White trash redneck thugs. If the gangs are ununcontrollable call in the guard.
> ...



LOL...Oh the guns, knives, chains and 192 arrests are ok. Smash a window?  Big no no


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Why are the white thugs so violent....the Freddy Grey protest took ZERO lives...these white delinquents caused 9 dead and eighteen wounded....White people have genetic issues with violence...*why was the para military vehicles with armors and snipers held back...where are the soldier dudes with camouflage....



They are so violent because they are thugs....and they aren't protestors they are criminals who were at a meeting to divide up drug territory....and unlike the protestors in baltimore...who were supposed to be peaceful, these guys didn't burn down any stores and kept the violence focused on each other, not innocent people nearby....


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Notice Waco has a White REPUBLICAN Mayor?
> 
> Baltimore.......0 Dead
> Waco ....9 Dead
> ...




Are you fucking kidding me...baltimore is a fucking shooting gallery every single day.......and since the riots the shootings have increased...


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

August West said:


> If only there had been one good guy with a gun this wouldn`t have happened. So much for that bit of NRA idiocy.



Moron.....it seems to me that a whole bunch of good guys showed up with guns and stopped the fight.....they are known as police...moron......they didn't stop it with puppies and rainbows......


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are the white thugs so violent....the Freddy Grey protest took ZERO lives...these white delinquents caused 9 dead and eighteen wounded....White people have genetic issues with violence...*why was the para military vehicles with armors and snipers held back...where are the soldier dudes with camouflage....
> ...


 Nobody died in Baltimore

Thankfully, you didn't have such a high concentration of guns


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are the white thugs so violent....the Freddy Grey protest took ZERO lives...these white delinquents caused 9 dead and eighteen wounded....White people have genetic issues with violence...*why was the para military vehicles with armors and snipers held back...where are the soldier dudes with camouflage....
> ...


 Nobody died in Baltimore

Thankfully, you didn't have such a high concentration of guns


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2015)

Why isn't Fox asking random white people, does it break your heart to see this happening?

Or, is it right for people to have deadly brawls?

Or, tell me why you are angry?

Or, why is Waco such a cesspool of violence?

Why aren't they asking random white people if they are thugs?

Why aren't they asking why having a white governor doesn't prevent feral white people from acting out?


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

Turns out, 59 weapons were confiscated from 200 people.  Among those were bats, clubs, chains, knives and guns.





rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2015)

Why do white people take their kids to biker bars?


----------



## LastProphet (May 18, 2015)

*BIKER GANG shooting, Waco, Texas: staged: also part of psy-op revenging Hitler's defeat using fake Putin days earlier*
Deliberately mock the simulated reality, starting with the "first impact", this time figuratively not litterally as in the Germanwing hoax: no blood, how the bikes are ranged.
One of Illuminati religion's commandments: serve nothing but simulated reality at the end of the show.

*So why is a "BIKER GANG shooting" headlines around the world?*
One of the agendas is to refresh the brains of the human cattle about the previous BIKER GANG psy-op, the ride of russian bikers to Berlin to celebrate Victory Day over Hitler, alias to mock it.
In other words: the "mind control" alias psy-op technique of acceptance/refusal/refreshing by association.

*Notes*
Photos: Texas biker gang shooting

*BASICS*
To get why "Putin" casted "a bunch of pimps" of a biker gang to be the stars of the celebration of 70 years of Hitler's defeat:
Mockery of Stalin's Soviet Union victory over Hitler using nazi agent impersonating murdered Putin
Jokes by the Illuminati - mock the human cattle Putin Biker Gang Mockery of Soviet Union victory over Hitler

"Mind control" alias psy-op techniques:
Mind Control Techniques - in fact just the Big Lie at work


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Notice Waco has a White REPUBLICAN Mayor?
> ...


 
Haven't seen a massacre like this in Baltimore.....let alone two like we got in Waco

Shows the limitations of Republican leadership


----------



## tigerred59 (May 18, 2015)

*LOLOLOL......amazing isn't it......they actually had arrests made......imagine.....no suspicions of maybe these thugs had guns, cause they did....actually living to have a day in court. If anyone is a candidate for shoot first, ask questions later...it was this fuckin group of rednecks!! Cause God in heaven knows, had these been BLACK GANG MEMBERS......THEY'D ALL BE DEAD. Just sayin.*


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

Most of these gangs originated around the time of the vietnam war, 60, 70's hippie movement.  Yeah, parents were blamed back then, when they cropped up, but most members were in their 20's- not in their teens.

These biker gang members are dope smoking,  beer and whiskey drinking, organized crime members, just like the mafia.  They are thugs.   Their wives and girlfriends are considered possessions.  They have ties to the Mexican drug cartels.

They are scum, and of various ethnic groups.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Why are the white thugs so violent....the Freddy Grey protest took ZERO lives...these white delinquents caused 9 dead and eighteen wounded....White people have genetic issues with violence...*why was the para military vehicles with armors and snipers held back...where are the soldier dudes with camouflage....
> ...


Their bullets fired downtown Waco have avoidance of innocents capacities ?...these white folks with guns represent the white race ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 18, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I think this photo is very telling:
> ...




Well, that was weird.  But thanks for your refreshing honesty.


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

Actually, yes, they were there waiting for anything to break out.  Officers were involved in the shootings.  We don't know yet how  many of the 9 killed or the 18 injured were hit by police.  And 192 were arrested.  They did not  riot when they were attempting those arrests.  Many were caught removing their colors, hoping to hide their identities.  It didn't work.





tigerred59 said:


> *LOLOLOL......amazing isn't it......they actually had arrests made......imagine.....no suspicions of maybe these thugs had guns, cause they did....actually living to have a day in court. If anyone is a candidate for shoot first, ask questions later...it was this fuckin group of rednecks!! Cause God in heaven knows, had these been BLACK GANG MEMBERS......THEY'D ALL BE DEAD. Just sayin.*


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Why do white people take their kids to biker bars?


Why does anyone take their kids to any bars? Poor 
Parenting.


----------



## Tank (May 18, 2015)

They need jobs and the police always profile them, that's why this happened


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

These were Obama special forces part of the invasion of Texas by the Feds.....all Goopers should gather their duct tape and tin foil in case of emergency...


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 18, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Why do white people take their kids to biker bars?
> ...



White culture


----------



## Tank (May 18, 2015)

These bikers would be hero's in the black community


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Why do white people take their kids to biker bars?
> ...


 

If I caught my kid in a biker bar, I'd go in slap the shit out of him and drag him out. Just like that mother in Baltimore

Guess white parents in Texas are not as good as black parents in Baltimore


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

*Fox meanwhile is speculating that the Waco biker shooters were linked to Benghazi....*


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 18, 2015)

Tank said:


> These bikers would be hero's in the black community



They're heros now where they are.  Which is telling how white people tolerate such violent criminals.

Its not like they proudly wear their gang affiliation on their backs or anything.


----------



## tigerred59 (May 18, 2015)

*FOR THE LAST TIME IF ANYONE WAS A CANDIDATE FOR SHOOT FIRST ASK QUESTIONS LATER, IT WAS THIS GROUP!!*


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

9 dead in Waco Texas biker brawl - CNN.com
Waco Biker Brawl Bandidos Are Baddest of the Bad Expert Says - NBC News
Maybe it is assumed, since other sites didn't either,  but did use the word black when discussing the victims in Ferguson and Baltimore?
Shooting of Michael Brown Sparks Riots in Ferguson Missouri - NBC News
Tensions spilled over in a St. Louis suburb where an unarmed black teen was fatally shot by police this weekend, with riots and looting erupting overnight.






Ravi said:


> I was just reading about this on FOX. They don't even mention that these guys are white.
> 
> I wonder why that is? Why are they trying to hide the racial makeup of these thugs?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

Tank said:


> These bikers would be hero's in the black community








Really , Cliven Bundy  and his gang of heavily armed scofflaw methamphetamine huffers were heroes to conservatives...I mean Hannity had Cliven Bundy himself on the air spewing his anti Government Conservative neo confederacy horse exhaust...


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2015)

Why do white people condone armed gangs shooting up restaurants?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

Post was a duplicate of an earlier one......


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Thank you for that post.


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Thank you for that post.


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

For the second time, the police did shoot.  What you don't see is the community in an uproar over cops shooting badly behaving whites or hispanics, other than the death threats to law enforcement from the gangs.
9 dead in Waco Texas biker brawl - CNN.com


ClosedCaption said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > These bikers would be hero's in the black community
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



How about you just stay married to one father, and have your kids with him...instead of multiple, absent fathers, of 6 kids requiring you to live on government welfare because you have limited your life prospects.....then they wouldn't be rioting ,and they wouln't hang out in bars with bikers...in the first place....


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




You do realize that baltimore is one of the most violent cities in the United States...right? and that it is a shooting gallery every day...right?  So....wrong again...try harder....


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 18, 2015)

Ravi said:


> Why do white people condone armed gangs shooting up restaurants?



Who is condoning any of this ?
These guys are thugs, and should be treated as such. Hopefully we will find out in the coming days whether or not any of the ones who were killed died from gunfire from the police.


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

Show me anyone condoning it?
Twin Peaks Waco
And a few are showing their anger on their facebook page.  Some have been deleted.  





Ravi said:


> Why do white people condone armed gangs shooting up restaurants?


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 18, 2015)

192 Arrested - 9 Dead.  Let me update my facebook

Imagine if two black gangs had shot up a restaurant and left 9 dead. Now look at this picture.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




See...the problem with you lefty nuts, you see everything as race...that is why when you talk to us, you think we also obsess on race...we don't, you do.  We aren't going to defend these thugs because they are white....we won't defend them at all....we want them arrested and locked up to keep us safe....you racists, on the other hand, see race in everything, including crime...so when black criminals fight police and get killed....you bitch about racism......when black rioters burn down their city...you bitch about racism.....

When we see thugs burning, looting or killing each other in a bar fight....we say lock them all up...they are all thugs....race doesn't matter.....

So you racists.....get help with that.......and if the cops killed any of these thugs in stopping the fight...good......you won't see conservatives rioting just because the thug was white.....if he forced police to shoot him by violently resisting arrest....good, saves money later on.....


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> 192 Arrested - 9 Dead.  Let me update my facebook
> 
> Imagine if two black gangs had shot up a restaurant and left 9 dead. Now look at this picture.




Yeah...they are all older and not young so when the police got control they chilled out...and are waiting for their lawyers...they are old hands at being arrested.....young inner city gang members...are young and stupid....and think fighting with the police is a winning idea.....big difference in age and maturity....of these thugs....


----------



## Correll (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



It's page 17, has any cons defended or made excuses for these thugs, or attacked the cops the way libs do?


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > These bikers would be hero's in the black community
> ...


 to
It seems to me you are pretty stupid......we want them arrested....they are not "civil rights" heroes, or "gentle giants" and we want them to be arrested and put away for a long time....and if the cops thump them a little...so what......

It is you racists that put racism on other people...you see the color of the thugs skin and if it isn't white you make excuses....racism blah blah blah....slavery blah blah blah......you guys need to stop coddling thugs because they have black skin.......it only hurts law abiding people in those neighborhoods...who also have black skin...

racist morons......


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



"Save" and "protect" -------- _*from what?*_

Didn't quite think this through, didja?


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

Shootout shocks Waco residents - Local - Waco Trib

Darhonda McFarland was already on edge Sunday afternoon because of the massive shootout near Twin Peaks when 30 black-clad bikers walked into her restaurant about 1:30 p.m.

McFarland, assistant manager at Denny’s at the Flying J Travel Center on New Road and Interstate 35, was still on duty five hours later and said she was still “shook up.”

“About 30 of them came in here and sat over there against that wall,” McFarland said, pointing to the left side of the restaurant. “I thought they came in here just to get away from all the drama that had went on over there. But all at once they all got up just busted out of here.”

About five minutes later, heavily armed, suited-up SWAT team members came inside the Denny’s and fanned out in two columns around the restaurant, McFarland said.

They left as quickly as they entered, but she could see them through the windows looking around in the parking lot and questioning people.

“It was all kind of scary,” she said. “I am feeling a lot of anxiety. I have never personally been caught up in anything quite like this from such a personal point of view. It was too close for me.”

McFarland said she could not say if the bikers who came to her restaurant had been at Twin Peaks earlier Sunday. But she knows that when they got up and left, they stuck her with an unpaid bill for $179.94.


No condoning going on here, just no riots.


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Show me anyone condoning it?
> Twin Peaks Waco
> And a few are showing their anger on their facebook page.  Some have been deleted.
> 
> ...


Obviously, you don't watch FNC.  They may not condone it...but now they are doing nopthing but criticizing the cops for arresting gang members and for criticizing the restaurant for not cooperating...and ABC for shutting down the bar.

Go figure...they wanted all peaceful black protesters to be hung.


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Why do white people condone armed gangs shooting up restaurants?
> ...


Thing is...many of your ilk aren't condemning it or excusing t because blackie exists.


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



what a bunch of nonsense. 

you couldn't educate a sparrow to fly.

run along.


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > These bikers would be hero's in the black community
> ...


And they applauded Mack Brown and his teaper army for threatenng to use women as human shields.

Hypocrites...YES!


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


 
Branch Davidians........too many guns
Twin Peaks.....too many guns

Thank your second amendment for both


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...





depotoo said:


> Oh please, pogo.  Denialists?  You co-opted that from the agw crowd, thinking it would insult me.  It doesn't.  This is not about school shootings , this is about criminal syndicate biker gangs.  Read up on the bandidos, one of the outlaw gangs involved.  I can almost assure their guns are illegal, and they would have them even if all guns were illegal.
> Bandidos Motorcycle Club - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> BANDIDOS MC - The Offical Website
> BANDIDOS MC USA



I simply read your post -- that's all I needed to see Denialism.  Even now you're trying desperately to shift the topic all the way out to "whether their guns are 'legal'".  Who gives a shit?  That was never the point.  'Legal' and 'illegal' guns do exactly the same thing and work exactly the same way.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > At least these bikers aren't are afraid to mix  it up with their own kind.  Quite unlike sissy boys like bush and cheney that send the military to do their fighting for them.
> ...



What part of that post is wrong?


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

Bullshit.  Plain and simple.





Nutz said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Show me anyone condoning it?
> ...


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

Yet you contend by making guns illegal, the criminals won't still get them.  You are simply wrong.  How many still got pot when it was illegal everywhere?





Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Bullshit.  Plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


truth


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Bringing up Bush and Cheney in a CURRENT EVENT is just stupid. It's just retarded to continually bring every thread around to cutting down political figures. Of course you would agree if this had been a thread about blacks killing each other and someone had brought up Obama, but that's because you are a partisan shit stain.


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

You are a real racist, nutz.  Wake up to it.





Nutz said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## Meathead (May 18, 2015)

I hate it when whites act like blacks.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

jillian said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Okay...how is anything I said untrue....keeping in mind I have studied this issue for a while and you obviously haven't......?


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Show me anyone condoning it?
> ...




Yeah...sell that to your buddies who watch rachel maddow....show me where they criticize the cops.....


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

depotoo said:


> You are a real racist, nutz.  Wake up to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how so?  prove it.  You teapers are a strange bunch...anyone dares disagree with you, you call them a racist.  9 white racist gang members have a shootout in a public area...you call anyone who condemns t a racst.  How fucking pathetic.  Look in the mirror....wake up to it.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Shootout shocks Waco residents - Local - Waco Trib
> 
> Darhonda McFarland was already on edge Sunday afternoon because of the massive shootout near Twin Peaks when 30 black-clad bikers walked into her restaurant about 1:30 p.m.
> 
> ...




but....were those good guys with guns...those SWAT guys.....


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> How about you just stay married to one father,



Incest is frowned upon here, son.


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


I JUST WATCHED IT...THEY JUST DID!!!


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Guns save people from violent criminals, from dangerously mentally ill people, from governemnt out of control, from dangerous animals......guns are designed to save the lives of the users and the people the user wants to protect....

You didn't think it through....did you.....try to overcome your democrat controlled education...you will be a better person for overcoming it......


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'm thankful for the 2nd Amendment every day.


----------



## BullKurtz (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Sir, I have hundreds of guns, none of them have ever hurt any person. That certainly isn't their entire purpose.



"hundreds of guns"?


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No, the branch dividians was the government screwing up a simple arrest...no shots had to be fired to do what they wanted since law enforcement had been out there all the time...and could easily have arrested the leader as he walked back to the compound...alone....from town.......

Twin Peaks...what is that one?


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


 
Guns kill 32,000 Americans a year....no other nation would tolerate it


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




No...wrong again....legal guns are used to stop or prevent violent criminal attack and save lives....illegal guns are used to commit crimes, and owning one is an illegal act that deserves arrest.........try harder.....


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, people brought knives, chains, bats and hammers to a gun fight ..., Oh, of course, this is Texas. That explains it.
> ...



Then why did you post...



TheGreatGatsby said:


> Libtard Pogo making this into a gun debate on the first post on the first page. Freaking poser; get a TV or something already.



oooooopsie.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


 
Lets see...

Branch Davidians shoot four Federal Agents and then shoot women and children during the fire
Twin Peaks shows how adding guns to a confrontation creates a massacre

Guns?  Oh yea....guns don't change things


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Another Illiterati checks in.  That isn't the point either.  Learn to read.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




No....guns murder 8,454 Americans in 2013.....guns accidentally were the tool in 505 deaths, and all the rest were people taking their own lives...and as we know from Japan, South Korea and many other countries with strict gun control...they have 2 times the rate of suicide that we have and they have no access to guns......

So out of 320 million people, 8,454 are murdered with guns...while close to 2 million times a year guns are used to stop violent criminal attack and save lives

Out of 320 million people, with over 320 million guns in private hands, and over 90 million homes with guns in them, and over 11.1 million people carrying guns for self defense...only 505 people died in gun accidents.......while over 35,000 died in car accidents.....


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


^^^^^Not a real 2A supporter.  There should be no such thing as legal or illegal guns.


----------



## whitehall (May 18, 2015)

D


Pogo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> ...




Do lefties even understand the difference between the Bill of Rights and committing felonies?  Anybody think the thugs were NRA members? If you insist about whining about "gun culture" go out and picket Hollywood.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > 192 Arrested - 9 Dead.  Let me update my facebook
> ...




They arent even being arrested idiot.  They're just there chilling, a gang, with the police, at a crime scene...just chillin


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




And using guns to kill lawful federal agents executing their duties is not protected by the 2nd Amendment...and is a crime.....and they should have been arrested...not burned alive.......

And again...what is Twin Peaks?  Besides a television show from the 90s......a weird one at that....


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



So --- no part of it is wrong.
It's called an "analogy", Shirley, and analogies don't need to be "current".  Your new word for the day.  Learn it.

Wacko.


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Show me anyone condoning it?
> Twin Peaks Waco
> And a few are showing their anger on their facebook page.  Some have been deleted.
> 
> ...


I've not seen any lectures for holding this type of activity in restaurants. There were many lectures when black people simply protested in restaurants.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Are you really that fucking stupid...well, yes you are.....the police obviously didn't  have the resources to immediately transport over 190 criminals....and notice these thugs are waiting patiently to be taken to jail.........inner city gang members should learn that lesson...they would live longer.....


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





depotoo said:


> Yet you contend by making guns illegal, the criminals won't still get them.  You are simply wrong.  How many still got pot when it was illegal everywhere?



DO I now.

And where did I say anything like this?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 18, 2015)

Lock the thugs up and throw away the key, that or just give them all a lethal injection. The world is better off without them.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Ravi said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Show me anyone condoning it?
> ...




No....people were lecturing about burning down stores in a "peaceful" protest.....and no one has brought up your stupid point yet...so if criminals are going to divvy up gang territroy in a restarurant they should be told to leave.........moron.....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Sir, I have hundreds of guns, none of them have ever hurt any person. That certainly isn't their entire purpose.
> ...



Somewhere between a hundred and hundred and fifty , not sure exactly without looking it up . Not even that unusual around here.


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

Ravi said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Show me anyone condoning it?
> ...


  The idiot teapers on this forum get mad when black people simply eat n a restaurant.


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


You are confused. A couple of months ago there was a protest movement where black people went into restaurants and lectured people eating. There were many instances of finger pointing on this forum alone about how bad it was to interupt people's meals, and much lumping together of black people as being evil because this happened. There is nothing anywhere criticizing white people for a shootout in a restaurant.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

whitehall said:


> D
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> ...



_Culture_ has nothing to do with "Bills of Rights".  You don't legislate culture. 
Hollywood's part of the problem, but in a reactive way.  The culture preceded filmmaking.  By plenty.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



AHAHAHA....Dudes going to jail with his cell phone huh?

Its really easy to remain calm when you arent being tear gassed.  Even the police on site has his back to them...at the scene of a crime, with a criminal gang.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 18, 2015)

Wheres Rush or Mitt?  Does he not care about the state of the whtie community or are they waiting for a payday


----------



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2015)

Ernie S. said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > So biker gangs have good aim and don't run from a fair fight? Dumb but somewhat brave shitheads?
> ...


Deflection FAIL.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Synthaholic
> 
> I gave you my answer fuck face.
> 
> ...


So you agree that it's always been the conservatives who have been the racists.  Thank you!


----------



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> Since they wear Nazi tattoos, some would have us think they must be socialists.


The Nazis weren't Socialists, Short Bus.  They were Fascists.


----------



## there4eyeM (May 18, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Since they wear Nazi tattoos, some would have us think they must be socialists.
> ...


A little quick with the insult, 'holic. Obviously, I was being ironic.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> No...wrong again....legal guns are used to stop or prevent violent criminal attack and save lives....illegal guns are used to commit crimes, and owning one is an illegal act that deserves arrest.........try harder.....


Quick swig a little of this "anti Kool aid"
The health risk of having a gun in the home MinnPost
Having a gun in your home significantly increases your risk of death — and that of your spouse and children.

Andit doesn’t matter how the guns are stored or what type or how many guns you own.

If you have a gun, everybody in your home is more likely than your non-gun-owning neighbors and their families to die in a gun-related accident, suicide or homicide.

Furthermore, there is no credible evidence that having a gun in your house reduces your risk of being a victim of a crime. Nor does it reduce your risk of being injured during a home break-in.
*
The health risks of owning a gun are so established and scientifically non-controvertible that the American Academy of Pediatrics issued a policy statement in 2000 recommending that pediatricians urge parents to remove all guns from their homes. *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



If those were Blacks they would not be treated so well...they would do like the Cop in Delaware ...drop kicks to the eyeball


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


 
Didn't save people at Twin Peaks

More guns= More dead


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


and still frightened like a ninny....like all the heavily armed ninnies...


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



"Looking it up"?  So it's all an abstraction to you?

Which also means if somebody made off with three or four of them you wouldn't even notice.  
Thanks for that.  Fuckin' brilliant.


----------



## Muhammed (May 18, 2015)

Waco, mass murder of civilians, FBI, BATF...

Didn't this happen under the last Democratic administration?


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

Twin Peaks was an NRA fantasy

Armed civilians celebrating their second amendment rights. All that was missing was untrained armed employees adding to the shootout


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtz said:
> ...



Yes I would notice , since they are all in a safe room that someone would have to destroy something to get into . I would notice that. 

And yes, I would have to get out my insurance inventory to see how many I had without actually counting them up. 

Now, the important question is, why would you care?


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> And Esmeralda
> 
> Don't forget that the Democrats started welfare, and now we have had multiple generations who have known nothing but that ill-conceived program. As a matter of fact, Johnson even has a famous quote about it.
> 
> And now Obama is undoing the reform we _did _manage to get under Clinton...





Obiwan said:


> Esmeralda
> 
> Actually, what I said is factual. The Democrats during Jim Crow were considered conservative.
> 
> ...


What a dummy you are. So you admit the conservatives have always been the racists? Good job.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Because we live in a gun culture.

Thanks for the straight line.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So what if we do? Gun culture =/= murders


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


 
Then why do those countries without our gun culture see one fifth of our murders?


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > And Esmeralda
> ...


Call them whatever you want, they've always been Democrats and they still are.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Democrats are primarily liberal you dummy.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 18, 2015)

I don't realize why this is newsworthy. After all, it was in Texas. It rates right up there with the headline, "Dog Bites Postman!"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

Nine people shot to death at a family restaurant.
Dozens of others stabbed, beaten, and seriously injured.

Over 100 guns recovered.

Sounds like one of the worst crimes in modern American history, right?
*

Then why do the five men above look like they are waiting for food to be brought to them at a picnic? Smoking cigarettes, others using their cell phones, nobody in the world could guess that these men were even associated with such a horrible crime.*

Instead, you'd think the man below was involved.




*Why race is the main reason the murderous bloodbath in Waco was handled with velvet gloves*


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Nine people shot to death at a family restaurant.
> Dozens of others stabbed, beaten, and seriously injured.
> 
> Over 100 guns recovered.
> ...


 
They look like they are waiting for a bus......not even cuffed

Would black or hispanic gangs have received the same treatment after a shootout that left 9 dead?


----------



## BullKurtz (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Somewhere between a hundred and hundred and fifty , not sure exactly without looking it up . Not even that unusual around here.



Ever fired a weapon, dick trickle?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Why race is the main reason the murderous bloodbath in Waco was handled with velvet gloves*
> ...



Here is what was deployed against Black protesters in Ferguson, Mo.....any questions ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

*white folk get the White privilege...Blacks get the Police dogs , the fire hoses and heavy weapons used against them...its reality...*


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


 
You only need all that when you are confronting negroes

When dealing with "Good ole Boys" from Waco, you only need a curb with internet service nearby


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhere between a hundred and hundred and fifty , not sure exactly without looking it up . Not even that unusual around here.
> ...




No, I own 150 weapons, never fired any of them.


Moron


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

*Deployed by Police against white criminal killers*


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No shit, Sherlock, you just made my point for me.  Calling them conservatives doesn't MAKE them conservatives but the racists are always Democrats.  Thanks, moron.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2015)

there4eyeM said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Appy-poly-logies.  It wasn't apparent.  There are plenty here who claim that the Nazis WERE Socialists, and that Fascism =Liberal.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



S.J. is a retard.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Who enforced Jim Crow laws, Conservatives or Liberals?

I already know you will fail this again.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Youre more retarded than I originally thought. I'm being serious.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

*Now watch carefully how Law enforcement treats a lone suspect because there was a fist fight in the 'hood*

*Watch how organized Violent  white hoodlums are treated...*

 View image on Twitter 




 Follow


 Austin Statesman *✔* @statesman 

See photos from the scene of a biker gang shooting at a Twin Peaks in Waco #TwinPeaksShooting http://atxne.ws/1e9BQhU

*any questions ??*


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Now watch carefully how Law enforcement treats a lone suspect because there was a fist fight in the 'hood*
> 
> *Watch how organized Violent  white hoodlums are treated...*
> 
> ...



You fail to see the key difference.

It isn't about the color of the suspect's skin, nor is it even about the crime committed, it is about how the suspects react to the police once they get there. If the suspects cooperate, you go easier on them. If they fight and resist, you ratchet up, as a LEO you must ALWAYS have control of the scene. Blacks tend to fight more with cops at the scene, so blacks get treated rougher, it really is that simple.


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *Now watch carefully how Law enforcement treats a lone suspect because there was a fist fight in the 'hood*
> ...


Like the guy that got killed because he'd sold loosies in the past?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> You fail to see the key difference.
> 
> It isn't about the color of the suspect's skin, nor is it even about the crime committed, *it is about how the suspects react to the police once they get there*. If the suspects cooperate, you go easier on them. ....



watch the video again and can you point out in the video when the Black dude resists...I did not catch that part.....thanks ....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Yep, he fought with police. Now , granted the cop DID use a choke hold that was banned by the NYPD, but the fact remains , HE chose to fight with the police, rather than just cooperating.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > You fail to see the key difference.
> ...



Did I or did I not say IN GENERAL? Because we both know I could find plenty of videos of black people peacefully being arrested as well as videos of whites being beaten by police for no reason.

Learn to 
A) Read
B) Have an honest discussion.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Yep, he fought with police. Now , granted the cop DID use a choke hold that was banned by the NYPD, but the fact remains , HE chose to fight with the police, rather than just cooperating.



*Cliven Bundy did not cooperate did he ...he confronted Police with weapons didn't he ...how come a Police boot did not go up his ass sideways like it should have....*


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


No, retarded would be saying something like Amtrak is 100% funded by Congress.  Right, Synthia?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> A) Read
> B) Have an honest discussion.



*You refuse to acknowledge obvious racism...you are a denialist ..how can I have an honest discussion with someone like you fundamentally dishonest and with no Integrity ....*


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Says the moron who doesn't know how to use apostrophes.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

To this very day *violent white thug Cliven Bundy* continues to defy legal Court orders, continues to steal from tax payers and was able to get away with confronting Law enforcers with organized armed resistance ...let some Black guy try to pull such a stunt....Napalm would be used...


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Thats funny...seemed like the bikers were stopped when a whole bunch of guns were sent in with the police........


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Still waiting depotoo  .....


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well, since your butt buddy Asswipias just stated that most Democrats are liberals, and since all racist laws were passed, signed, and enforced by Democrats, I would say that they were probably liberals.  The same liberals who enslaved the same black people to welfare in order to keep them on the plantation after their racist laws were struck down by conservative Republicans.  If you two were smart enough to recognize that you wouldn't still be on the plantation.  But then again, maybe you would, because your laziness would probably trump any ambition you might have had.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > No...wrong again....legal guns are used to stop or prevent violent criminal attack and save lives....illegal guns are used to commit crimes, and owning one is an illegal act that deserves arrest.........try harder.....
> ...




Sorry...wrong.....criminal background, alcohol or drug abuse....those lead to gun accidents and homicides...take those out and the 90 million homes with guns are safe...unless you get in a car....and you are far more likely to die in your car than by your gun...if you aren't a criminal and don't abuse drugs and alcohol....and again....wrong on the break in...

The American Academy of Pediatrics is wrong...they allowed their anti gun bias to create their research......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> [
> 
> Did I or did I not say IN GENERAL? Because we both know I could find plenty of videos of black people peacefully being arrested as well as videos of whites being beaten by police for no reason.
> 
> ...




No you lack honesty...you said if one cooperates its all good...you said it specifically to counter the video I posted....you lack honesty and you lack cogency....


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Wow, what great news.  Wait'll we tell the 11,419 people who only think they were killed by firearms in 2013 alone.

Hey y'all -- WAKE UP!




Hmm.  Doesn't seem to be working.  Imagine that.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > No...wrong again....legal guns are used to stop or prevent violent criminal attack and save lives....illegal guns are used to commit crimes, and owning one is an illegal act that deserves arrest.........try harder.....
> ...




And this points out why health care professionals are not to be looked to for accurate research into guns....

Public Health Pot Shots - Reason.com


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


He didn't fight with the police.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> The American Academy of Pediatrics is wrong...they allowed their anti gun bias to create their research......



and you are who ?  *you are a nobody..*.you offer no links ...just opinion that put you in the "Nut bag range"


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



He resisted Ravi, that is known fact ON video. The guy resisted. Seriously, there ARE cases of police doing wrong, so why lie about the cases where that isn't true.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

And another look at why the American Academy of Pediatrics has no idea about doing research into gun violence....

Doctors Can Be Wrong National Review Online

Why are the AAP’s figures so discrepant from the best current data? They may be old, as overall deaths and injuries from gunshots have steadily decreased for many years. Many reports have exaggerated youth mortality from firearms, mostly through deceptive definitions of “children” as those up to age 18 or 21 or even 24, depending on which studies you read. Most of us think “children” are those up to approximately twelve years of age, and “youth” up to 18 to 21, and neither as old as 24. By including older teenagers and even adults in their early 20s, some reports incorporate in “pediatric” firearms deaths and injuries the major uptick reflecting urban gang and drug violence carried out by and targeting those “youth.” And since these findings only associate nearby guns, whoever owns them, with gunshot wounds incurred, there is no demonstrable cause-and-effect relationship regarding legally owned guns within households. According to the CDC, total firearms deaths in 2011 through age 14 were 383 (74 accidental). By comparison, there were 2,255 (66 accidental) from ages 15 to 19, and 3,865 (64 accidental) from ages 20 to 24. 

Read more at: Doctors Can Be Wrong National Review Online


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > The American Academy of Pediatrics is wrong...they allowed their anti gun bias to create their research......
> ...




well...fuck you too.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> And this points out why health care professionals are not to be looked to for accurate research into guns....
> 
> Public Health Pot Shots - Reason.com



and this points out who is behind your source and its disgraceful really


The* Reason Foundation*is a self-described "libertarian"[1]think tank. The Reason Foundation's projects include NewEnvironmentalism.org and Privatization.org, as well as Reason Magazine[2]It is part of the Atlas Economic Research Foundation network.

The Reason Foundation is funded, in part, by what are known as the "Koch Family Foundations,"[3]andDavid Kochserves as a Reason trustee.[4]

According to the Reason Foundation's 2009 Internal Revenue Source990 return form, it took in $6 million in donation income against $6.7 million in expenses, with only $639,236 in subscription revenue and $113,575 in ad revenue.[5]

*Koch Wiki*
The Koch brothers--DavidandCharles-- are the right-wing billionaire co-owners ofKoch Industries. As two of the richest people in the world, they are key funders of the right-wing infrastructure, including theAmerican Legislative Exchange Council(ALEC) and theState Policy Network(SPN). In SourceWatch, key articles on the Kochs include:Koch Brothers,Koch Industries,Americans for Prosperity,American Encore, andFreedom Partners.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

And more reason why you guys are wrong...

Doctors Can Be Wrong National Review Online


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


you mad bro ........hahahahahahah You are a NOBODY


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Says the other guy posting on the internet....


----------



## depotoo (May 18, 2015)

I wasn't aware these outlaw bikers were walking into restaurants to lecture people.   When they do, I will be sure to call out others that started threads on the incidents in which you are trying to equate this activity, if they don't do the same for them.  
 And if you truly  think anyone, anyone, other than other criminals, condones this crime, you have lost your marbles.





Ravi said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




No....he resisted arrest and had really bad health.....had he just held out his hands and allowed himself to be cuffed the idiot would still be alive....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> And more reason why you guys are wrong...
> 
> Doctors Can Be Wrong National Review Online


Yeah yeah Doctors can be wrong unlike the NRA correct ????...National Review...wing nuts

National Review's Andy McCarthy melts down when asked about birtherism and Obama's religion




Andy McCarthy Melts Down when asked about Gaffney's Obama Smears
YOUTUBE.COM
Andy McCarthy Melts Down when asked about Gaffney's Obama Smears
Andy McCarthy Describes Frank Gaffney s Claims as Nutty Then Denies Doing So Right Wing WatchNational Review...
YOUTUBE.COM


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




And yet you forget the 2 million Americans on average each year who use guns to stop or prevent violent criminal attack and save lives.....let's see

if we use your number...probably from the CDC because the FBI puts the number at 8,454....

So...

11,419 vs.  2 million....

Even though you went to a government school controlled by the education wing of the democrat party......can you tell which number is bigger......and that is just the average of studies actually done on the use of guns in self defense....


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > And more reason why you guys are wrong...
> ...




Oh...you mean the doctors that kill more patients than guns do?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Says the other guy posting on the internet....



yes but I am not claiming superiority over organizations such as the Academy of Pediatrics...that is the difference...


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Back to the actual thread....how many think that there won't be one conviction from this biker fight?  Since the bikers aren't going to admit to anything and they aren't going to rat out each other, even their rivals.....and no witnesses are going to talk......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Oh...you mean the doctors that kill more patients than guns do?




If you get sick or have injuries avoid Doctors...go to the NRA the National Review and other assorted wig nuts...they will heal you...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Back to the actual thread....how many think that there won't be one conviction from this biker fight?  Since the bikers aren't going to admit to anything and they aren't going to rat out each other, even their rivals.....and no witnesses are going to talk......


They are like the Police then


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Says the other guy posting on the internet....
> ...




And I am telling you the American Academy of Pediatrics is not capable of researching gun issues...they have an anti gun bias and no background in researching the topic accurately...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


No they are not capable ...only Koch brother approved sources are capable ...the hell with science and education and medical degrees ...if in need of medical help avoid Doctors go to the NRA


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

The poster is saying that the gun situation in the US is perfectly OK ...there are no problems with guns in the US...Medical authorities he rejects...*he only accepts NRA approved narratives*


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Okay moron....from your own source......you do realize that according to the CDC there were only 505 accidental gun deaths in the United States in 2013....down from 591 in 2010....so how can the numbers from the AAP be accurate...considering that on average only under 100 kids are killed by accidental gun deaths each year....

The health risk of having a gun in the home MinnPost


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> The health risk of having a gun in the home MinnPost



statistics are your friend...hell no there is no gun problem in the US waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Muhammed (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Why would you handcuff someone like that? Only a moron cop in the midst of a roid rage would do that.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The poster is saying that the gun situation in the US is perfectly OK ...there are no problems with guns in the US...Medical authorities he rejects...*he only accepts NRA approved narratives*




Moron....I never use the NRA....I find all the information from the CDC, the FBI, criminologists and economists who actually study the topic and many of them are anti gun.....

And most of the U.S. is okay...except for small, multi block areas in inner cities where most gun murders occur...agaiin there are over 320 million people in the U.S. and over 320 million guns in private hands and over 90 million homes with guns in them and over 11.1 million people carrying guns for self defense....

Accidental gun deaths in 2013....505.....yeah... a real problem....

Gun murders...you know, crimes committed intentionally against the law with guns...FBI...8,454...or the CDC number of just over 11.000...in a country of over 320 million people....

Get gangs and drug runners to stop shooting people and our gun murder rate is on par with Europe.....


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


 
Now you advocate we ban doctors before we ban guns?


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > The health risk of having a gun in the home MinnPost
> ...




That explains it...the article cites hemenway...a proven hack and fake researcher who has close ties to rabid anti gun groups........


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 18, 2015)

One good thing about this thread is the proper use of the word "thug".

A thug is simply a criminal, and they can be any color, and belong to any kind of group.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

And here is a complete takedown of hemenway,the hack, and kellerman...and how they distort research to push their anti gun agenda...you can look at the following pages for specific points....

13, 109, 111, 113-114 (burglaries lie) 126 national inst. of Just. Police foundation survey2.45 million



https://www.saf.org/wp-content/uploads/journals/JFPP11.pdf


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> That explains it...the article cites hemenway...a proven hack and fake researcher who has close ties to rabid anti gun groups........


You are a Nobody

and you claim
1)there is no gun problem in the US
2)there is no racism in Law enforcement

Both of those put you in the "nut bag Range"


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > That explains it...the article cites hemenway...a proven hack and fake researcher who has close ties to rabid anti gun groups........
> ...




Who said there was no racism in law enforcement...there are racists there...but there are more racists in the democrat party...and you nutters actually vote for them......

There is a criminal problem in the U.S....in small areas of the U.S. the rest of the country is fine and has no problem using guns lawfully....again...gun control = criminal control, not controlling honest, law abiding citizens......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> And here is a complete takedown of hemenway,the hack, and kellerman...and how they distort research to push their anti gun agenda...you can look at the following pages for specific points....
> 
> 13, 109, 111, 113-114 (burglaries lie) 126 national inst. of Just. Police foundation survey2.45 million
> 
> ...


**It should be noted that Gary Kleck has refused to defend his study ever ..*
*The Kleck Study is a Running Joke*


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

On hemenway...the guy the AAP relied on...the hack....

4. The Hemenway Critique of the National Self-Defense
Survey
Hemenway’s paper was not an attempt to produce a
balanced, intellectually serious assessment of estimates of
defensive gun use. Instead, his critique served the narrow
political purpose of “getting the estimate down,” for the sake of
assisting the gun control cause. An honest, scientifically based
critique would have given balanced consideration to both flaws
that would tend to make the estimate too low (e.g., people
concealing DGUs because they involved unlawful behavior, and
the failure to count any DGUs by adolescents), and to those that
contribute to making them too high. Equally important, it would
have given greatest weight to relevant empirical evidence, and
little or no weight to idle speculation about possible flaws.
Hemenway’s approach was precisely the opposite––one-sided
and almost entirely speculative. Readers who have any doubts
about the degree to which Hemenway’s paper was imbalanced
could carry out a simple exercise to assess this claim: count the
number of lines Hemenway devoted to flaws tending to make the
estimate too high and the number devoted to flaws making the
estimate too low.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > And here is a complete takedown of hemenway,the hack, and kellerman...and how they distort research to push their anti gun agenda...you can look at the following pages for specific points....
> ...




And that is a lie....he defened it all the time and actually made his research available...you need to stop reading the anti-gun nutter cites........he just defended his study in april, moron....

In fact, I have posted numerous interviews, and papers where he defends his study...in fact, moron, I just posted a defense of his study in my last post...try reading it...you would learn a lot....


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

This is where Kleck defends his study...one of them...of many...moron....
https://www.saf.org/wp-content/uploads/journals/JFPP11.pdf

*In this article, Florida State University Professor Gary Kleck*
*responds to critics of the National Self-Defense Survey,*
*which found that there are approximately 2.5 million*
*defensive gun uses per year in the United States.*


1. Introduction
It has now been confirmed by at least 16 surveys, including
the 1993 National Self-Defense Survey (NSDS) of Kleck and
Gertz (1995), 12 other national surveys, and 3 state-wide surveys,
that defensive use of firearms by crime victims is common in the
United States, probably substantially more common than criminal
uses of guns by offenders.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

data from the Department of Justice Bureau of Justice Statistics National Crime Victimization survey suggested that while over one million violent crimes were committed with guns each year, guns were used defensively *60,000 to 120,000 times.*

in 2010, for every single justifiable homicide by a civilian using a firearm there were over 37 criminal firearm homicides. In the same year, the Centers for Disease Control, which has more complete data on gun violence than the FBI, found that gun homicide outpaced "legal intervention" with a firearm by a 32-to-1 ratio.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

Dr. Hemenway's analysis of Kleck's data proves the 2.5 million figure to be a mathematical impossibility. In a 1997 paper, Hemenway explained that:

_n 34% of the times a gun was used for self-defense, the offender was allegedly committing a burglary. In other words, guns were reportedly used by defenders for self-defense in approximately 845,000 burglaries. From sophisticated victimization surveys, however, we know that there were fewer than 6 million burglaries in the year of the survey and in only 22% of those cases was someone certainly at home (1.3 million burglaries). Since only 42% of U.S. households own firearms, and since victims in two thirds of the occupied dwellings were asleep, *the 2.5 million figure requires us to believe that burglary victims use their guns in self-defense more than 100% of the time. *[emphasis added]_


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> data from the Department of Justice Bureau of Justice Statistics National Crime Victimization survey suggested that while over one million violent crimes were committed with guns each year, guns were used defensively *60,000 to 120,000 times.*
> 
> in 2010, for every single justifiable homicide by a civilian using a firearm there were over 37 criminal firearm homicides. In the same year, the Centers for Disease Control, which has more complete data on gun violence than the FBI, found that gun homicide outpaced "legal intervention" with a firearm by a 32-to-1 ratio.




Have you been talking to brain...he always brings up the NCVS.....you do know it is not a gun study...right?  That the NCVS never asks people if they used a gun for self defense...right?


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Dr. Hemenway's analysis of Kleck's data proves the 2.5 million figure to be a mathematical impossibility. In a 1997 paper, Hemenway explained that:
> 
> _n 34% of the times a gun was used for self-defense, the offender was allegedly committing a burglary. In other words, guns were reportedly used by defenders for self-defense in approximately 845,000 burglaries. From sophisticated victimization surveys, however, we know that there were fewer than 6 million burglaries in the year of the survey and in only 22% of those cases was someone certainly at home (1.3 million burglaries). Since only 42% of U.S. households own firearms, and since victims in two thirds of the occupied dwellings were asleep, *the 2.5 million figure requires us to believe that burglary victims use their guns in self-defense more than 100% of the time. *[emphasis added]_




Hemenway lied......read Klecks defense of his paper...moron.....

He addresses that very attack from hemenway the hack.......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

*The Contradictions of the Kleck Study*
*Kleck De-bunkerd. Kleck Debunked | One Utah*
*Dr. Kleck | The Propaganda Professor*


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *The Contradictions of the Kleck Study*
> *Kleck De-bunkerd. Kleck Debunked | One Utah*
> *Dr. Kleck | The Propaganda Professor*




is that the best you have...anti gun nutters.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

*There is no gun problem in the US ....guns are working out fine for our society...LOL*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Now you advocate we ban doctors before we ban guns?



*The poster believes that there is no gun problem at all in the US..."Nuff said...*


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

And one of your nutter articles sites Gallup polling....really......did you see what number Gallup came up with at the time Kleck did his study.....here, check out some actual research...moron...

I just averaged the studies......which were conducted by different researchers, from both private and public researchers, over a period of 40 years looking specifically at guns and self defense....the name of the researcher is first, then the year then the number of times they determined guns were used for self defense......notice how many of them there are and how many of them were done by gun grabbers like the clinton Justice Dept. and the obama CDC

And these aren't all of the studies either...there are more...and they support the ones below.....

A quick guide to the studies and the numbers.....the full lay out of what was studied by each study is in the  links....
GunCite-Gun Control-How Often Are Guns Used in Self-Defense 

GunCite Frequency of Defensive Gun Use in Previous Surveys

*Field...1976....3,052,717 ( no cops, military)
DMIa 1978...2,141,512 ( no cops, military)
L.A. TIMES...1994...3,609,68 ( no cops, military)
Kleck...2.5 million ( no cops, military)

Obama's CDC....2013....500,000--3million

--------------------


Bordua...1977...1,414,544

DMIb...1978...1,098,409 ( no cops, military)

Hart...1981...1.797,461 ( no cops, military)

Mauser...1990...1,487,342 ( no cops, military)

Gallup...1993...1,621,377 ( no cops, military)

DEPT. OF JUSTICE...1994...1.5 million

Journal of Quantitative Criminology--- 989,883 times per year."
-------------------------------------------
Ohio...1982...771,043

Gallup...1991...777,152

Tarrance... 1994... 764,036 (no cops, military)

Lawerence Southwich Jr. 400,000 fewer violent crimes and at least 800,000 violent crimes deterred..
*****************************************
If you take  the studies from that Kleck cites in his paper, 16 of them....and you only average the ones that exclude military and police shootings..the average becomes 2 million...I use those studies because I have the details on them...and they are still 10 studies (including Kleck's)....*


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Notice...moron....many of those studies were done by actual gun grabber researchers......and Kleck was anti gun when he did his study.......

Why is it you nutters only go after Kleck when there are so many other studies that put the number as high or higher than his.......and not one of the studies puts the number below 764,000.......and these studies were done by economists, criminologists, both private and public...notice the clinton justice dept. study...actually done by 2 anti gunners, and the obama CDC research into all gun research available in 2013...they spent 10 million dollars doing that research...moron....and obama and the cdc are as anti gun as you get.....


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Now you advocate we ban doctors before we ban guns?
> ...




Moron...which part of the problem with guns is mainly in small, multi block areas of democrat controlled inner cites, committed by gangs and drug gangs is saying there is no gun problem in the U.S.......I say that every time some moron like you says something stupid about guns in the U.S.

*NUFF SAID....MORON....*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *The Contradictions of the Kleck Study*
> ...






There’s a certain number that gun fanatics just love. Well, actually there are several numbers they love, but there’s one in particular that they lustfully salivate over: 2.5 million. That’s the putative number of *defensive gun uses (DGUs) t*hat occur in the United States every single year. That’s a highly impressive “statistic”, which is why you’ll see it starring on bumper stickers or websites or wherever else people want to emphasize the need for firearms in order to feel safe from all the THEMs out there.
*
Except the “statistic” is not really a statistic.* It’s a projection, an estimate, put forth in a “study” by Florida criminologist Dr. Gary Kleck (in collaboration with Professor Marc Gertz), based on interviews of alleged defenders in 1993. *Except the “study” wasn’t really a study; it was a survey, which is a sort of glorified poll.*

Whatever terminology you choose to use, the point is that the Kleck “study”, which involved 222 respondents, didn’t really estimate how many DGU’s actually occur; it estimated how often gun owners_ say_ they occur. That’s a different thing, but just how different is it? Well, let’s see how it stacks up against the real world.

*Dr. Kleck, Meet Mr. Gallup*

According to Gallup(a poll, not a study, but generally rather reliable) 30 percent of American adults own guns. With a U.S. population of 313 million, roughly 75 percent of whom (about 230 million) are adults, that translates to about 70 million gun owners. The gun culture estimates its own strength at 80 million, so let’s assume they’re right, and Gallup not so much so.  *That would mean that one out of 32 gun owners is involved in a DGU every year. *Seriously? Even if we factor in the additional 12 percent who, according to Gallup, live in a household in which someone owns a gun, that means 99 million who have access to one. * And that would still mean that one out of 40 of them is involved in a DGU every year.*

*That is ridiculous....*


----------



## Synthaholic (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


So, the KKK was a Liberal group?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like I said, you're a retard.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

*"problem with guns is mainly in small, multi block areas of democrat controlled inner cites"...wing nut declaration*

Now the poster is saying that the there is not a gun problem there is a *problem with "the Negro" having guns.*...he also says there is no racism in the US...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

So the Waco shootout is not the problem...its Negroes with gun that are the problem.....play the twilight zone theme....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2015)

Does Texasss have "stand your ground" laws? 

Could all these feral thugs just claim self defense?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2015)

*FBI calls the biker gangs involved in deadly Waco shooting 'criminal enterprises' who 'pose a serious national domestic threat'*

*On Sunday, rival motorcycle clubs opened fire outside a restaurant in Waco, Texas, leaving nine dead and 170 arrested*
*The battle was between the Bandidos, one of America's largest outlaw bike gangs, and the Cossacks, who had been challenging their dominance*
*The FBI has called the Bandidos 'a growing criminal threat' *

Read more: FBI calls the biker gangs involved in deadly Waco shooting criminal enterprises who pose a serious national domestic threat Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


They're just domestic terrorists.


----------



## Correll (May 18, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *FBI calls the biker gangs involved in deadly Waco shooting 'criminal enterprises' who 'pose a serious national domestic threat'*
> 
> *On Sunday, rival motorcycle clubs opened fire outside a restaurant in Waco, Texas, leaving nine dead and 170 arrested*
> *The battle was between the Bandidos, one of America's largest outlaw bike gangs, and the Cossacks, who had been challenging their dominance*
> ...



They are dangerous criminals and I'm glad 170 were arrested. I hope they get more. l hope they crush these gangs with as much jail time as possible for these pieces of human garbage as possible.

THose that get convinced of murder I hope get the death penalty. I am not all that concerned about how it is carried out, nor how humane the process.

NOt how I do not make excuses for them, minimize their actions, deny their crimes, blame the cops, blame society or any of other little games libs like to play when the murderers are black.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Does Texasss have "stand your ground" laws?
> 
> Could all these feral thugs just claim self defense?



It is an NRA fantasy come true

Armed citizens defending their second amendment rights


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 18, 2015)

I'm not sure about stand your ground laws, but I do know that Texas has a castle doctrine law.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



*No, they'd try to run each other down with their choppers.  Guns are much easier and you don't have to get as close.  *


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (May 18, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> I'm not sure about stand your ground laws, but I do know that Texas has a castle doctrine law.



*So the men's restroom in Texas restaurants are called castles?  LMAO.*


----------



## BullKurtz (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> > Ever fired a weapon, dick trickle?
> ...



No surprise, moron....and I bet instead of the "hundreds" of firearms you claimed, you probably have an old top-break .20ga with a cracked stock.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 I don't know about you.....but I get very protective of my urinal


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 18, 2015)

What's funny is they attacked cops, shot up the place, had weapons of all kinds and not one person has said the police should be kicking ass and taking names.

No beatings?


Luddly Neddite said:


> *FBI calls the biker gangs involved in deadly Waco shooting 'criminal enterprises' who 'pose a serious national domestic threat'*
> 
> *On Sunday, rival motorcycle clubs opened fire outside a restaurant in Waco, Texas, leaving nine dead and 170 arrested*
> *The battle was between the Bandidos, one of America's largest outlaw bike gangs, and the Cossacks, who had been challenging their dominance*
> ...



I can tell how much of a threat they are by the curfew..wait....the national guard....hold up....tear gas....nope sorry

....by the way the police sat there with their backs turned on the super dangerous criminal enterprise gang.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2015)

..Sgt. Patrick Swanton said innocent bystanders and officers somehow managed to escape injury, including a restaurant full of families just feet away from the one where the shooting started.

“Let’s just say it’s Sunday and someone was looking out for us,” Swanton said. “There were so many rounds fired from bad guy weapons here.” Evidently that Someone wasn't looking out for the nine bikers who got shot and died. 

So the choir sings: 
_"God's on my side, can't you see, that he loves no one but me,
God's on my side, just we two, and we say, To Hell With You!"_


_*Waco, Texas Biker Gang Shooting: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know*
http://Waco, Texas Biker Gang Shooting: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know_

http://heavy.com/news/2015/05/waco-texas-twin-peaks-restaurant-biker-motorcycle-gang-shooting-shootout-victims-dead-killed-gunmen-rival-gangs-photos-video/


----------



## Obiwan (May 18, 2015)

Synthaholic 

The KKK was a Democrat group. I gave you evidence of that. Are we clear now, or are you still in _La La Land?

Thank you for proving the value of a liberal education, retard!_


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Synthaholic
> 
> The KKK was a Democrat group. I gave you evidence of that. Are we clear now, or are you still in _La La Land?
> 
> Thank you for proving the value of a liberal education, retard!_



Bullshit.  You haven't given evidence of squatso.

The KKK was formed by six bored college-age Confederate veteran soldiers in Pulaski Tennessee, as a lark, which is why they have all the silly K-alliterations and references to Greek mythology.  They had no known political affiliations.  It was soon taken over by vigilantes who were all over the South in various organizations such as the White League and the Knights of the White Camellia, which were also formed by Confederate veteran insurgents trying to prolong the war.  And it was wiped out by 1880 and would have stayed that way had it not been for a Georgia salesman named William Simmons who revived it exactly 100 years ago, trying to act out his fantasy of "Birth of a Nation" .  And like the six young men in Pulaski, Simmons wasn't in politics either.

/again offtopic


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2015)

Correll said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *FBI calls the biker gangs involved in deadly Waco shooting 'criminal enterprises' who 'pose a serious national domestic threat'*
> ...




They are known criminals and blatantly break the law every where they go. If they were Black, most would be dead already - gunned down by the cops who were shooting it out with them. 

As it is, they will get the same constitutionally-guaranteed due process that is denied to WAY TOO MANY Blacks.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 18, 2015)

let us know when

white people riot
white "leaders" condone the bikers actions
Obama makes the statement " if I had a son he would look like a white biker"
Holder condemns the actions of the cops, that includes Sharpton and Jesse
Loretta Lynch starts a civil rights investigation
the NAACP goes ape shit

if it were not for double standards blacks and liberals would have no standards at all


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Synthaholic
> 
> The KKK was a Democrat group. I gave you evidence of that. Are we clear now, or are you still in _La La Land?
> 
> Thank you for proving the value of a liberal education, retard!_


Its like talking to retards with ear plugs trying to explain to you clowns that the democrats were conservatives and those same conservatives now populate the republican party.  My bad. I just realized thats too deep for you to handle intellectually.


----------



## Obiwan (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias 

Nope, same Democrats... Google Yellow Dog Democrats and you'll see they're _not _Republicans.

Maybe they stopped calling themselves _conservative _because they were so _liberal _about hanging blacks.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtz said:
> ...



Is there where you threaten to beat me up, again?

 at Bull's impotent rage.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Asclepias
> 
> Nope, same Democrats... Google Yellow Dog Democrats and you'll see they're _not _Republicans.
> 
> Maybe they stopped calling themselves _conservative _because they were so _liberal _about hanging blacks.



Racists are by definition conservatives.  Always have been.  Lincoln, in his day, was the Liberal.
Don't know a whole lot about history, do ya?

_/still _offtopic.  No one knows why.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias
> ...



Shut up you partisan dipshit, there are plenty of racists who are liberals because guess what, one doesn't have anything to do with the other.

PS - Lincoln didn't give one damn about blacks, if he could have saved the union by allowing slavery , he would have.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



Seeing as how the essence of Liberalism is embodied in the phrase "all men are created equal", it's impossible to be Liberal and racist at the same time.

The Republican Party, having been formed largely over the issue of Abolition, were the Liberals of their time.  The DP were the conservatives.  That's just the way it was.  You don't like it?  Go rewrite history.

What's more this isn't your errant point anyway, so get bent.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2015)

*'It was a setup': Warring biker gangs 'planned Waco deadly parking lot gun battle' as police say confrontation that killed nine and led to 170 arrests left 'most violent crime scene' they've ever seen*

*One gang 'ambushed the other' at recruitment event hosted by Twin Peaks Bar and Grill in Waco, Texas on Sunday afternoon and witnesses said the confrontation looked like a setup*
*The Waco Police Department said that 170 people had been arrested and will face organized crime charges*
*It started as a physical fight and escalated to involve chains, knives and guns*
*Diners and employees scrambled for shelter in the freezer as more than 100 rounds were fired*
*8 bikers died at the scene and a 9th in hospital, another 18 bikers were hospitalized, no civilians were injured*
*Police were monitoring the meeting outside but said owners refused to cooperate with them until shooting started*
*Twin Peaks insists they had 'positive communication with the police' but the police said that was nonsense*

Read more: Waco biker shoot-out leaves 9 dead at Texas Twin Peaks Bar Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Obiwan (May 18, 2015)

WGBH American Experience . U.S. Grant Warrior . Rise of the Ku Klux Klan PBS



"At the time of Ulysses S. Grant's election to the presidency, white supremacists were conducting a reign of terror throughout the South. In outright defiance of the Republican-led federal government, Southern Democrats formed organizations that violently intimidated blacks and Republicans who tried to win political power.

The most prominent of these, the Ku Klux Klan, was formed in Pulaski, Tennessee, in 1865. Originally founded as a social club for former Confederate soldiers, the Klan evolved into a terrorist organization. It would be responsible for thousands of deaths, and would help to weaken the political power of Southern blacks and Republicans.

Racist activity in the South often took the form of riots that targeted blacks and Republicans. In 1866, a quarrel between whites and black ex-soldiers erupted into a full-fledged riot in Memphis, Tennessee. White policemen assisted the mobs in their violent rampage through the black sections of town. By the time the violence ended, 46 people were dead, 70 more were wounded, and numerous churches and schools had been burned. Just two months later, on July 30, a similar outbreak of violence erupted in New Orleans. This time, a white mob attacked the attendees of a black suffrage convention, killing 37 blacks and 3 whites who allied with them.

In this violent atmosphere, the Ku Klux Klan grew in size and strength. By 1868, the Klan had evolved into a hooded terrorist organization that its members called "The Invisible Empire of the South." The reorganized Klan's first leader, or "Grand Wizard," was Nathan Bedford Forrest, who had been a Confederate general during the Civil War."


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



We aren't tallkig about a hundred years ago you moron, We're talking about TODAY'S definition of liberal (basically anyone on the left) and plenty of them are racists.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




And its not the libs who are fighting against equality in social issues  or voter equality.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Asclepias
> 
> Nope, same Democrats... Google Yellow Dog Democrats and you'll see they're _not _Republicans.
> 
> Maybe they stopped calling themselves _conservative _because they were so _liberal _about hanging blacks.


Nice try fool. Google the Southern Strategy. Racists by very nature are conservative. When you are conservative you are fearful of change.  Google that as well.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


No stupid. A true liberal is not racist. The very definition of a liberal is someone that believes in equality. A dictionary may be helpful to you on this simple concept. Of course there are some racists in the Dem party but dont confuse them with liberals. Those are 2 totally different terms.


----------



## Obiwan (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias 

Are you aware that Nathan Bedford Forrest (Grand Wizard of the KKK) spoke at the Democrat national convention in 1868?


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And you just have proven what a far left drone you really are!

Equality does not exist in nature, but because you believe in something that does not exist does not mean you can NOT be a racist.

A true liberal does not exist on this board or even in the DEM party.

I wonder if Jay Z will show these thugs the same courtesy of "equality" like he did for the rioting thugs in Baltimore..

Jay Z posted bail for protesters writer says - Yahoo News

Wonder if Jay Z will prove he is true "liberal"..


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias
> ...



And that is the far left mantra to try and separate themselves from a past they wish to deny.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> But this reminder just in --  we "don't live in a gun culture".



Pogo, you pretty much define "stupid."

Tell us how this shows we don't live in a "thug culture?"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> We live in an idiot culture. If they didn't have guns, they would club each other to death.



That would make it safer, and probably more fun to watch...

Meth addled bikers fighting to the death with chains... Spartacus got nothing on that..


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




No, the kkk was a democrat group....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> No, the kkk was a democrat group....



The terrorist wing of the democratic party - before MSNBC took over the role....


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> WGBH American Experience . U.S. Grant Warrior . Rise of the Ku Klux Klan PBS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet your ilk never condemns racism and hate.  What happened in the 19the century is great...what is happening in the 21st century?  Your ilk spews all of the hate and NEVER condemns it.  History is great...relity is a bit better.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > No, the kkk was a democrat group....
> ...



Actually, with sharpton on the air, they have an actual racist in their line up......


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


So why did republicans admit to this mantra? Was it some sort of trick?


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


But were they liberal or conservative?


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias
> ...




No, you are wrong...democrat conservatives before the civil war wanted to conserve owning black people as slaves....Republicans wanted to conserve the principals of the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution and Bill of Rights......both were trying to conserve something....but the democrats were trying to conserve slavery....and later they tried to keep their power with jim crow......

The change modern conservatives are afraid of.....change away from the Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the Declaration of Independence.....modern democrats, they fear losing control over blacks, and the new democrats want control over the other races as well....


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Thanks for admitting racists are conservative. That was a long winded way of doing it but you got there.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Modern conservatives are Liberals......the entire democrat party is racist....groups that make up the democrat party...La Raza....hispanic racists.....jesse jackson, al sharpton, jeremiah wright, barak obama...black racists...as well as the Southern Poverty law center, and the congressional black caucus, and then you have the white racists, the clintons, the gores....but they believe in enslaving everyone, not just blacks.......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

*white on white crime is off the charts in Waco.......*


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Yeah...what part of my post did you just not understand.....



> The change modern conservatives are afraid of.....change away from the Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the Declaration of Independence





> Republicans wanted to conserve the principals of the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution and Bill of Rights



So.....care to actually read that...or will you just stay a moron.....


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


You do realize you just called conservatives liberals right?  Are you really that confused? Please try another cogent argument. This present one is failing.


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



See how the far left when confronted with reality acts!

This why the far left religion is the most dangerous religion on the planet.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Modern conservatives are Liberals......the entire democrat party is racist....groups that make up the democrat party...La Raza....hispanic racists.....jesse jackson, al sharpton, jeremiah wright, barak obama...black racists...as well as the Southern Poverty law center, and the congressional black caucus, and then you have the white racists, the clintons, the gores....but they believe in enslaving everyone, not just blacks.......


You are struggling............


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

Update:  At least 4 bikers killed by police.  More feral white savages on their way to Waco to engage in a war aganst police.  


Where is the Natonal Guard?


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No, it was not.  It was a vigilante insurgent group, and then in its second incarnation, an American Taliban.  It was never a political group per se.  Simmons tried to sell it as a "social club", though obviously it wasn't as benign as that.

When Simmons hired PR people to spread it around, _then _it got into dabbling in politics (1920s) and got governors and Senators elected in Colorado and Indiana as well as the Anaheim city council --- all of whom were Republicans.  Now why would a "Democrat group" be electing Republicans over Democrats?


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


You didnt answer my question. Why did the Republicans admit to the far left mantra of the Southern Strategy if it was not true? I'm waiting on your answer to that very important question.


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So by your definitions being posted here, that would make you a Conservative..

Glad you can admit in an open forum that you a racist Conservative..

Congratulations for coming out of the closet..


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *white on white crime is off the charts in Waco.......*





Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Look up the classical definition of a liberal.....and you will describe a modern American Conservative....progressives....tried to hide their true nature by taking over the name "liberal" when in reality they are socialists/fascists.....and don't believe in actual "liberalism"....but since they took the name "liberal" to hide their true nature...they get addressed that way....until they change their name to hide again.....now that liberal is considered a bad word....

Trying to keep track of lying, statist thugs is hard work.....they keep lying and changing their name to hide their intentions...


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Update:  At least 4 bikers killed by police.  More feral white savages on their way to Waco to engage in a war aganst police.
> 
> 
> Where is the Natonal Guard?


How many buildings and stores have been looted and/or destroyed.....................hmmm

You are calling Whites thugs and savages.................Are you Racist.............Are you a Biggot...............

remember................thug is the same as saying N.......ger.................do you recall that..............

Be careful I'll post that picture up again..........lol


----------



## Ravi (May 18, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


70 percent of cops are morons with an attitude.


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



No it is far left drones like you who are confused..

Conservative liberalism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Liberal conservatism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

There you go far left drone deny more facts and reality!


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Uh ..... no we're not, shit-for-brains, and if you bothered to read the background on exchanges that you weren't part of before you came butting in you'd know that by now, Dipshit.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




They didn't admit to the "Southern Strategy" ....and it wasn't true......the old racist south voted democrat, and the new non racist south voted Republican......

That the parties switched sides on race is the biggest magic trick/lie...that the democrats ever managed....


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And you ignored mine, but that is ok. It is part of the far left religious teachings/mantra..


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *white on white crime is off the charts in Waco.......*
> ...


I already know that liberal means someone that wants equality. Evidently you didnt know that or you wouldnt have called conservatives liberals. Its ok you got confused. Dont make it worse by getting more tangled up in your error.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

On the Southern strategy...the greatest political lie ever told......

Nixon s Southern Strategy The Democrat-Lie Keeping Their Control Over the Black Community Black Quill and Ink


And here’s what I found, Nixon did not use a plan to appeal to racist white voters.

First, let’s look at the presidential candidates of 1968. Richard Nixon was the republican candidate; Hubert Humphrey was the democrat nominee; and George Wallace was a third party candidate.

Remember George Wallace? Wallace was the democrat governor of Alabama from 1963 until 1967. And it was Wallace that ordered the Eugene “Bull” Connor, and the police department, to attack Dr. Martin Luther King

Jr. and 2,500 protesters in Montgomery , Alabama in 1965. And it was Governor Wallace that ordered a blockade at the admissions office at the University of Alabama to prevent blacks from enrolling in 1963.

Governor Wallace was a true racist and a determined segregationist. And he ran as the nominee from the American Independent Party, which was he founded.

Richard Nixon wrote about the 1968 campaign in his book RN: the Memoirs of Richard Nixon originally published in 1978.

In his book, Nixon wrote this about campaigning in the south, “The deep south had to be virtually conceded to George Wallace. I could not match him there without compromising on civil rights, which I would not do.”

The media coverage of the 1968 presidential race also showed that Nixon was in favor of the Civil Rights and would not compromise on that issue. For example, in an article published in theWashington Post on September 15, 1968 headlined “Nixon Sped Integration, Wallace says” Wallace declared that Nixon agreed with Supreme Court Justice Earl Warren and played a role in ”the destruction of public school system.” Wallace pledged to restore the school system, in the same article, by giving it back to the states ”lock, stock, and barrel.”

This story, as well as Nixon’s memoirs and other news stories during that campaign, shows that Nixon was very clear about his position on civil rights. And if Nixon was used code words only racists could hear, evidently George Wallace couldn’t hear it.

Among the southern states, George Wallace won Arkansas , Mississippi , Alabama , Georgia and Louisiana . Nixon won North Carolina , South Carolina , Florida , Virginia , and Tennessee . Winning those states were part of Nixon’s plan.

“I would not concede the Carolina ‘s, Florida , or Virginia or the states around the rim of the south,”Nixon wrote. ”These states were a part of my plan.”



- See more at: Nixon s Southern Strategy The Democrat-Lie Keeping Their Control Over the Black Community Black Quill and Ink


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...



You're just wingin' it at this point.  You're out of your depth here boy.

The Republican Party were the Liberals, not the conservatives.  "Conserving the Constitution" is not what _conservatism _means.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


Its ok if you want to pretend.  You cant answer the question and you know it. Thanks for admitting that via your actions.


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You want a far left myth proven? Just like the word "equality"?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> That the parties switched sides on race is the biggest magic trick/lie...that the democrats ever managed....



Every body knows that the racist deep south goes Democrat regularly  because its full of liberals...yup sure enough...LOL

go lay down until it passes dude....


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




The Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the Declaration of Independence are "liberal" documents....and are supported by the modern American Conservatives....who want to conserve the principals in those documents moron......


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Update:  At least 4 bikers killed by police.  More feral white savages on their way to Waco to engage in a war aganst police.
> ...


Show me where I said thug = ****** you racist son of a bitch.  Typical teaper...trying to attribute an argument I never made.  What a scumbag.  Go kill a n1gger and start your race war...pussy. Stupid fucking teaper...  always condoning white savages by pointing at black people.  Sickening, unAmerican pussy teaper.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> On the Southern strategy...the greatest political lie ever told......
> 
> Nixon s Southern Strategy The Democrat-Lie Keeping Their Control Over the Black Community Black Quill and Ink



Hmmm. Why would Republican National Committee Chairman Ken Mehlman.admit to such a frabrication? 

USATODAY.com - GOP We were wrong to play racial politics

"Mehlman's apology to the NAACP at the group's convention in Milwaukee marked the first time a top Republican Party leader has denounced the so-called Southern Strategy employed by Richard Nixon and other Republicans to peel away white voters in what was then the heavily Democratic South. Beginning in the mid-1960s, Republicans encouraged disaffected Southern white voters to vote Republican by blaming pro-civil rights Democrats for racial unrest and other racial problems."


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > That the parties switched sides on race is the biggest magic trick/lie...that the democrats ever managed....
> ...



Oh look another far left drone that believes that racism is only white that do not like blacks. I guess Chris Mathews taught you that one..

Oh wait this far left drone is running for top posting drone of the month again..


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Nice try but you are just making your flub worse.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > On the Southern strategy...the greatest political lie ever told......
> ...




Because he doesn't know what he is talking about and went to history classes in college run by liberal history professors.....

The Southern Strategy Debunked Again Power Line


Gerard Alexander began a thorough debunking of this theme in the _Claremont Review of Books_ several years ago (“The Myth of the Racist Republicans“), and Sean Trende continues the job with a fine column today on RealClearPolitics, “Southern Whites’ Shift to GOP Predates the ’60s.”  It’s worth reading the whole thing, but here’s a few highlights:

In truth, the white South began breaking away from the Democrats in the 1920s, as population centers began to develop in what was being called the “New South” . . .

But the big breakthrough, to the extent that there was one, came in 1952. Dwight Eisenhower won 48 percent of the vote there, compared to Adlai Stevenson’s 52 percent. He carried most of the “peripheral South” — Virginia, Tennessee, Texas and Florida — and made inroads in the “Deep South,” almost carrying South Carolina and losing North Carolina and Louisiana by single digits.

Even in what we might call the “Deepest South” — Georgia, Alabama, and Mississippi — Eisenhower kept Stevenson under 70 percent, which might not seem like much until you realize that Tom Dewey got 18 percent in Georgia against FDR in 1944, and that this had been an improvement over Herbert Hoover’s 8 percent in 1932.

In 1956, Eisenhower became the first Republican since Reconstruction to win a plurality of the vote in the South, 49.8 percent to 48.9 percent. He once again carried the peripheral South, but also took Louisiana with 53 percent of the vote. He won nearly 40 percent of the vote in Alabama. This is all the more jarring when you realize that the _Brown v. Board_ decision was handed down in the interim, that the administration had appointed the chief justice who wrote the decision, and that the administration had opposed the school board.

Nor can we simply write this off to Eisenhower’s celebrity. The GOP was slowly improving its showings at the congressional level as well. It won a special election to a House seat in west Texas in 1950, and began winning urban congressional districts in Texas, North Carolina, Florida and Virginia with regularity beginning in 1952.

It’s worth going back and re-reading Alexander’s dissection of the academic scholarship on this subject, and especially the conclusion:

The point of all this is not to deny that Richard Nixon may have invited some nasty fellows into his political bed. The point is that the GOP finally became the region’s dominant party in the least racist phase of the South’s entire history, and it got that way by attracting most of its votes from the region’s growing and confident communities—not its declining and fearful ones. The myth’s shrillest proponents are as reluctant to admit this as they are to concede that most Republicans genuinely believe that a color-blind society lies down the road of individual choice and dynamic change, not down the road of state regulation and unequal treatment before the law. The truly tenacious prejudices here are the mythmakers’.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> The Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the Declaration of Independence are "liberal" documents....and are supported by the modern American Conservatives....who want to conserve the principals in those documents moron......


Hey "perfessor" I think you meant to say "principles"....principals you see run schools....


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Blow me................It's called payback, KARMA..............choose your poison......................

You see I have no problem calling these turkeys thugs...........scum bags...........and the like.................

But when we say the same and this were a black incident you'd be calling me a Racist again as always..........

Put that KARMA in your pipe and smoke it...............


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...



It's simple history.  The conservative South wasn't happy with the DP for a century, and frequently broke with it and/or disrupted it (see elections of 1860, 1924, 1928, 1948, 1968, 1972) but associating with the Party of Lincoln, the guy who had defeated and humiliated it, was unthinkable, until Strom Thurmond _did_ the unthinkable and bolted (1964) followed by the rest of his racist ilk right down to David Duke.

It's the same one-party-state South; just aligned with a different party.  Though it would be inaccurate to say the parties "switched sides on race" since neither party had or has a firm and fast position on it.  But the racists in the South lived in DP-land for a century after the Civil War, and then in RP-land after the CRA.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I see. So you admit the chairman of the GOP is a retard?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> The Constitution, the Bill of Rights and the Declaration of Independence are "liberal" documents....and are supported by the modern American Conservatives....who want to conserve the principals in those documents moron......



One wonders why the GOP base in concentrated in the former Confederate States....


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > On the Southern strategy...the greatest political lie ever told......
> ...




This is why the republicans lose the Presidential election...they have morons like this working for them.....


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


No...I could care less what you call black thugs.  You must be confusing me with your imaginary nemesis, you racist teaper idiot.


----------



## JFK_USA (May 18, 2015)

Where are the pillars of the white community to speak against this? I haven't heard them on my sources of news so it's obvious that this is acceptable in white culture. Violence and meth.

Animals


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Yeah....he is.....so was Michael steele when he was in charge...the republicans have had some of the worst leadership...they gave us Dole, McCain and Romney.....


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



When did Harry Reid, Joe Biden or Obama become the chairman of the GOP?


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


They have a plethora of morons in the republican party I agree.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

JFK_USA said:


> Where are the pillars of the white community to speak against this? I haven't heard them on my sources of news so it's obvious that this is acceptable in white culture. Violence and meth.
> 
> Animals


why can't they get jobs instead of riding around in motorcycles....


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2015)

JFK_USA said:


> Where are the pillars of the white community to speak against this? I haven't heard them on my sources of news so it's obvious that this is acceptable in white culture. Violence and meth.
> 
> Animals



Still watching MSNBC only right?


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

JFK_USA said:


> Where are the pillars of the white community to speak against this? I haven't heard them on my sources of news so it's obvious that this is acceptable in white culture. Violence and meth.
> 
> Animals


savages...meth is ok...but damn if a blackie smokes pot!


----------



## Kosh (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So when did the far left join the republican party?


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

And whoever approved the moderators of Romeney's debates with obama, was another moron.......


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


They didnt. The retard republican that admitted to the Southern Strategy was the chairman at the time. Of course there must be a lot of retards in that party because other people made the same admission.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

Kosh said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


It was kinda cute the first time. Now its just lame.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

Obiwan said:


> Synthaholic
> 
> The KKK was a Democrat group. I gave you evidence of that. Are we clear now, or are you still in _La La Land?
> 
> Thank you for proving the value of a liberal education, retard!_


The Democratic Party had nothing to do with the KKK

The KKK were all conservatives though


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> And whoever approved the moderators of Romeney's debates with obama, was another moron.......


True the only reason Romney lost is because of the debate moderators ....sure enough boss man...


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


I think you are Lying..................


----------



## blackhawk (May 18, 2015)

Bunch of dumbass Sons of Anarchy wannabes.


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


I could give a fuck what you think, teaper.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

How the KKK Helped Create the Solid GOP South

*"Klan activism loosened entrenched party loyalties and directly contributed to the dealignment of white voters from the Democratic Party in the 1960s."*


----------



## Katzndogz (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > And whoever approved the moderators of Romeney's debates with obama, was another moron.......
> ...


There was Harry Reid lying too.


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > And whoever approved the moderators of Romeney's debates with obama, was another moron.......
> ...



Yeah, moron...I don't remember saying that....I said the idiot who allowed partisan democrats to moderate Republican debates was a moron.....

Now I will say Romney sucked as a candidate....really good man....bad candidate...to lose to a racist, terrorist friend like obama.....


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> How the KKK Helped Create the Solid GOP South
> 
> *"Klan activism loosened entrenched party loyalties and directly contributed to the dealignment of white voters from the Democratic Party in the 1960s."*




Yeah...sell that over on the lefty nutter sites......


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 18, 2015)

Nutz said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...





Nutz said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


Glad you pointed that out...............because we've only heard you say the same things about the Tea Party about a THOUSANDS TIMES................

Maybe some have figured that out...............Are you a Teaper............RACIST.................

I could train a Parrot to say that over and over again too................only cost me some seeds and crackers.............You want a cracker...........


----------



## 2aguy (May 18, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...





> There was Harry Reid lying too.




harry reid, obama, michelle obama, nancy pelosi, barbara boxer, hilary clinton..........where does the list stop.....?


----------



## Nutz (May 18, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Teaper wanna cracker?

  A lemming teaper who parrots whatever his grand wizard says...rich.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > How the KKK Helped Create the Solid GOP South
> ...


sell your "the South is a Democratic Party stronghold" to the deluded and the conservatives but I repeat myself..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> harry reid, obama, michelle obama, nancy pelosi, barbara boxer, hilary clinton..........where does the list stop.....?


you are struggling....


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Did you mean fiend or friend?


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 18, 2015)

It just occurred to me that these guys in Waco are exactly the guys that the RW gun nuts insist have every right to do what they did.

So, what we have is, say, 300 people, who happen to belong to motorcycle clubs. I doubt if many, if any, are actively on any "wanted" list. They have every right as citizens to go to the restaurant of their choice. Yet, they believe that their lives may be in danger, and they believe that they have every right to bring their weapons with them, for self defence purposes. Turns out that they are right. Somebody throws a punch, somebody pulls a knife, and somebody fires a shot. Suddenly, we have three hundred armed citizens taking defensive action with their guns, At least 100 rounds are fired, and patrons are hiding in the cooler.

And it will be damned hard for any prosecutor to prove that any shot fired by any one of them was not in self defence. The NRA will be proud!

Yep! it all played out exactly how 2aguy has been saying all along! What could be more American than 300 armed citizens protecting their 2nd Amendment rights, while also protecting themselves from armed thugs and from the police, (who killed 4 of them).


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


Donald Trump?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 18, 2015)

9 dead isn't even a decent saturday night in some US cities.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> How the KKK Helped Create the Solid GOP South
> 
> *"Klan activism loosened entrenched party loyalties and directly contributed to the dealignment of white voters from the Democratic Party in the 1960s."*








(1964)
​Ku Klux Klan activism in the 1960s is linked to the South’s swing to the Republican Party


----------



## Mertex (May 18, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> It just occurred to me that these guys in Waco are exactly the guys that the RW gun nuts insist have every right to do what they did.
> 
> So, what we have is, say, 300 people, who happen to belong to motorcycle clubs. I doubt if many, if any, are actively on any "wanted" list. They have every right as citizens to go to the restaurant of their choice. Yet, they believe that their lives may be in danger, and they believe that they have every right to bring their weapons with them, for self defence purposes. Turns out that they are right. Somebody throws a punch, somebody pulls a knife, and somebody fires a shot. Suddenly, we have three hundred armed citizens taking defensive action with their guns, At least 100 rounds are fired, and patrons are hiding in the cooler.
> 
> ...



You are right....with everyone having the right to open carry, who's to argue that they weren't fearing for their life when they shoot someone down.

That was something, wasn't it, nine people killed and many injured.  Open carry.....that is what some of our elected right-wing politicians are pulling for here in Texas.  Donna Campbell, newly elected Senator thinks concealed guns should be allowed in colleges and thinks teachers should be allowed to carry guns.  She's supposed to be a doctor....guess she hasn't seen enough wounded people come through the ER.  Abortion is also another of her main concerns....never mind education (Texas is low on the totem pole on that one) and other more important matters.  We keep electing these one-issue politicians.....geez.


Wentworth pushed a bill last session that would have required all public universities to allow concealed handguns on campus. *Campbell said she supports that and favors a recently announced bill that would allow public school teachers to carry handguns in the classroom.*
New Sen. Campbell emphasizes conservatism - San Antonio Express-News


----------



## Carla_Danger (May 18, 2015)

Wayne LaPierre is outraged!  He is demanding tighter restrictions on restaurants!


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 18, 2015)

...and meantime, we have this....:

Boy shoots through window kills friend trying to wake him Boston Herald


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> It just occurred to me that these guys in Waco are exactly the guys that the RW gun nuts insist have every right to do what they did.
> 
> So, what we have is, say, 300 people, who happen to belong to motorcycle clubs. I doubt if many, if any, are actively on any "wanted" list. They have every right as citizens to go to the restaurant of their choice. Yet, they believe that their lives may be in danger, and they believe that they have every right to bring their weapons with them, for self defence purposes. Turns out that they are right. Somebody throws a punch, somebody pulls a knife, and somebody fires a shot. Suddenly, we have three hundred armed citizens taking defensive action with their guns, At least 100 rounds are fired, and patrons are hiding in the cooler.
> 
> ...


That is the NRA fantasy

Everyone armed and prepared to defend their second amendment rights
Why should anyone with a gun be expected to back down?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (May 18, 2015)

Vandalshandle said:


> ...and meantime, we have this....:
> 
> Boy shoots through window kills friend trying to wake him Boston Herald



And ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 18, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> That is the NRA fantasy
> 
> Everyone armed and prepared to defend their second amendment rights
> Why should anyone with a gun be expected to back down?








 NRA *fantasy Texan*


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


They were created by the Democratic Party and they were no different than today's Democrats who exploit them through welfare.  They would rather have them in chains but the law won't allow it.  You fuckwads own racism.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I never got the twisted logic you fools employ. Lets see. Dems want to help Black people achieve equality almost to the point of hindering them from being self sufficient. Reps want Black people shot and put in prison. Somehow your logic doesnt add up.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



No, they were not.  They were created by a half-dozen bored young men with no known political affiliation, as a joke.  They were then infiltrated by insurgents who were active all over the South, other such groups being the White Line, the White League, the Knights of the White Camellia and the White Brotherhood.  None of them political, all of them intent on continuing the War.

It was the boredom of small-town life that led six young Confederate veterans to gather around a fireplace one December evening in 1865 and form a social club. The place was Pulaski, tenn., near the Alabama border.

When they reassembled a week later, the six young men were full of ideas for their new society.  It would be secret, to heighten the amusement of the thing, and the titles for the various offices were to have names as preposterous-sounding as possible, partly for the fun of it and partly to avoid any military or political implications.  Thus the head of the group was called the Grand Cyclops. His assistant was the Grand Magi. There was to be a Grand Turk to greet all candidates for admission, a Grand Scribe to act as secretary, Night Hawks for messengers and a Lictor to be the guard.

The members, when the six young men found some to join, would be called Ghouls. But what to name the society itself?  The founders were determined to come up with something unusual and mysterious. Being well-educated, they turned to the Greek language. After tossing around a number of ideas, Richard R. Reed suggested the word “kuklos,” from which the english words “circle” and “cycle” are derived. Another member, Capt. John B. Kennedy, had an ear for alliteration and added the word “”clan.” After tinkering with the sound for a while they settled on Ku Klux Klan.

The selection of the name, chance though it was, had a great deal to do with the Klan’s early success. Something about the sound aroused curiosity and gave the fledgling club an immediate air of mystery, as did the initials K.K.K., which were soon to take on such terrifying significance.

Soon after the founders named the Klan, they decided to do a bit of showing off, and so disguised themselves in sheets and galloped their horses through the quiet streets of tiny Pulaski.  Their ride created such a stir that the men decided to adopt the sheets as the official regalia of the Ku Klux Klan, and they added to the effect by donning grotesque masks and tall pointed hats.  They also performed elaborate initiation ceremonies for new members.  Similar to the hazing popular in college fraternities, the ceremony consisted of blindfolding the candidate, subjecting him to a series of silly oaths and rough handling, and finally bringing him before a “royal altar” where he was to be invested with a “royal crown.”  The altar turned out to be a mirror and the crown two large donkey’s ears.

Ridiculous though it sounds today, that was the high point of the earliest activities of the Ku Klux Klan.  Had that been all there was to the Ku Klux Klan, it probably would have disappeared as quietly as it was born. But at some point in early 1866, the club added new members from nearby towns and began to have a chilling effect on local blacks....

(more at the link)​
Oh sorry, this isn't the Limblobbian Revisionist version.


----------



## JFK_USA (May 18, 2015)

Carla_Danger said:


> Wayne LaPierre is outraged!  He is demanding tighter restrictions on restaurants!



He encourages the violence, charge him with destruction of property and murder because he represents all white people!!


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 9 dead isn't even a decent saturday night in some US cities.


So you must be celebrating the fact 9 people died?


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



History says you're wrong, dickhead.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



That's a Google Image, not "history" -- and it's got absolutely zero to do with what I just schooled your sorry ass on.


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


You're such a dumbfuck.  If they wanted blacks to achieve equality and be self-sufficient they would stop encouraging them not to work.  You are truly an idiot.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Do you have a link to anyone encouraging Black people not to work or is that just another one of your wet dreams?


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Sorry, dickhead, but it IS history, you should pick up a history book once in a while, stupid fucking liberal asshole.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...





S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I just READ YOU the history book, shit-fer-brains.  And it ain't going away.  You got busted, again.


----------



## Bfgrn (May 18, 2015)

White on white crime...


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yep, as a matter of fact I do, moron.

How Obama has gutted welfare reform - The Washington Post


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



that does not prove what he asked for.

and again, you probably shouldn't call anyone else "moron" given your intellectual and educational deficits.


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


You're calling a propaganda organization (Southern Poverty Law Center) a history book?  Nice try, dickhead, but you failed again.


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

jillian said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Learn how to read, bitch.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



FORTY-FOUR reference links in the Bibliography on pp. 57-58, DUMBASS.

Look, I have a whole library on this shit.  You want to challenge me on this, you're in for a ride, Junior.
Ipse dixit don't git it done here.  You fucked up; you got called on it; you're an idiot.  Accept that.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Obviously you dont know what a fact is idiot. Where is he telling Black people not to work? I want a quote from the article stating what you just claimed. We know you cant find it so let be the first to call you a dunce.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Yes you are a bitch and yes you should learn to read so you wont go around being stupid.


----------



## jillian (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



it proved my point, didn't it?


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


I'm sure you do.  A whole library of propaganda, nothing resembling actual history though.  You think you can bluff your way into credibility?  Think again, dickhead.


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 18, 2015)

Thugs are thugs...Black thugs, white thugs, Asian thugs, Hispanic thugs...etc.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



"Bluff"??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just gave you half a page of a 55-page history backed up with 44 source references.

You provided -- what?

Nothing.  Zero.  Bupkis.  Fuck-all.

Do your homework next time and maybe you won't get schooled.


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I didn't say he "told them" not to work, I said he is encouraging them by removing the work requirement.  If you could read you would be able to grasp that.


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


See post #493. dumbfuck.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


No you just said he encouraged them not to work.  I love when you are reduced to arguing semantics. It lets me know I have schooled you yet again. Where did he mention Black people anyway? Don't you get tired of being exposed as a big mouth fool?


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Go see Hooked on Phonics so you can read the language of your ancestors properly. Its your first language. How can you fuck it up that badly?


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You gave me a link to a propaganda site and called it history.  No one is fooled by your weak attempt at deception, dickhead.


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Now you're tripping over yourself.  You must be mad, eh?  Yes, I said he "encourages" blacks not to work by removing the requirement to WORK!  Again, if you could read and/or understand the written word you would grasp that.  My God, you have to be the dumbest fucktard on this site.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I dont want to hear your opinion you illiterate fool. I want the quote where he encourages Blacks not to work. I'll wait.


----------



## Pogo (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...







​Again -- do yer fuckin' homework and you won't be embarrassed like this.  I gave you a history derived from 44 historical works.  You gave us a wank. Face it -- you're a loser.


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

SJ is getting worked over like a two bit whore in a penal colony for men.


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You continue to prove my point about you being the dumbest fuckwad on this site.  Let me spell it out for you since you're obviously too f*ing stupid to understand smart people language.  Obama removed the requirement to work in order to get extended government benefits.  That is encouraging lazy welfare recipients not to work.  What part of that do you not understand, simpleton?


----------



## Asclepias (May 18, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I dont want your attempts at spelling. You have already proved that is beyond you. I said I want a quote where he is encouraging Black people not to work. Can you do that or have you shot your wad and accidentally swallowed it?


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Sorry, dickhead, but posting a picture of yourself doesn't give you any credibility.  But it IS evidence that you have no argument.


----------



## Tank (May 18, 2015)

You don't have to encourage blacks to not work, it's natural for them


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Obviously you don't have the intellectual ability to comprehend basic English.  You give new meaning to the phrase "Don't try to argue with an idiot".  When you have something other than shit flinging let me know but I won't hold my breath.  You're a lost cause.


----------



## S.J. (May 18, 2015)

Tank said:


> You don't have to encourage blacks to not work, it's natural for them


Good point, Tank.


----------



## Muhammed (May 18, 2015)

BullKurtz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > BullKurtz said:
> ...


I dunno. Guns seem to accumulate over the years and next thing you know you have 100 of them. Just like guitars.

Ok, you start off with a cheap acousic guitar, then you want a electric guitar, then you want a classical guitar, then a bass guitar, them maybe you want a telecaster type of electric guitar, then you want a 12 string acoustic, then a 5 string bass...etc etc..

And of course you don't want your 5 kids fucking with your guitars, so you buy them their own guitars.

Next thing you know, you have more guitars in your house than Guitar Center.

The same thing can happen with other things like guns, tools, girlfriends and automobiles.


----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > ...and meantime, we have this....:
> ...



No big deal, right?


----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > That is the NRA fantasy
> ...




Is that Sarah Palin?  Looks like her........


----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




We know they were created by the Democratic Party....what you fail to understand is that the Democrats who started it (except for Byrd) went to the Republican Party when Johnson pushed Civil Rights through.  They went to the Republican party and they reproduced more of them....you must be some special kind of stupid, if you think we are the racists.  Just look at all the incidents between blacks and white cops.....who takes the side of the white cops every time.  Why Republican/conservatives, of course.  

You need to recognize you are in denial and making comments like you just did just makes you sound stupid.


----------



## Pogo (May 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I completely destroyed your ipse dixit with actual history, loser.  But this does give me an opportunity to bring this old collection forward, so here ya go --

Source One: Wiki
First KKK
>> The first Klan was founded in 1865 in Pulaski, Tennessee, *by six veterans of the Confederate Army*.[17] The name is probably derived from the Greek word kuklos which means circle, suggesting a circle or band of brothers.[18]
Although there was little organizational structure above the local level, similar groups rose across the South and adopted the same name and methods.[19] Klan groups spread throughout the South as an insurgent movement during the Reconstruction era in the United States. As a secret vigilante group, the Klan targeted freedmen and their allies; it sought to restore white supremacy by threats and violence, including murder, against black and white Republicans.

Second KKK
... In 1915, the second Klan was founded in Atlanta, Georgia. Starting in 1921, it adopted a modern business system of recruiting (which paid most of the initiation fee and costume charges as commissions to the organizers) and grew rapidly nationwide at a time of prosperity. Reflecting the social tensions of urban industrialization and vastly increased immigration, its membership grew most rapidly in cities, and spread out of the South to the Midwest and West. The second KKK preached "One Hundred Percent Americanism" and demanded the purification of politics, calling for strict morality and better enforcement of prohibition. Its official rhetoric focused on the threat of the Catholic Church, using anti-Catholicism and nativism.[4] Its appeal was directed exclusively at white Protestants.[21]​
...Third KKK
The "Ku Klux Klan" name was used by a *numerous independent local groups* opposing the Civil Rights Movement and desegregation, especially in the 1950s and 1960s. During this period, they often forged alliances with Southern police departments, as in Birmingham, Alabama; or with governor's offices, as with George Wallace of Alabama.[25] Several members of KKK groups were convicted of murder in the deaths of civil rights workers and children in the bombing of the 16th Street Baptist Church in Birmingham. <<​
Source Two: _The Present Day Ku Klux Klan Movement, Report by the Committee on Un-American Activities, House of Representatives, Ninetieth Congress, First Session, December 11, 1967_
>> The *six Confederate army veterans credited with originating the Ku Klux Klan* on Christmas Eve of 1865 in Pulaski, Tenn. are not memorialized in current klan literature.  ... The organization to which modern klansmen pay homage was the Ku Klux Klan headed by Nathan Bedford Forrest, which officially operated in at least nine Southern states from 1867 to 1869 and unofficially for some years thereafter.

The conversion of klan purposes from amusement to terrorism had already been demonstrated by the time representatives of the local klan "dens" held a unifying convention in Nashville, Tenn., in 1867 and elected former Confederate Army General Forrest as their grand wizard. <<​
Source Three: ---Extremism in America/ADL

>> About the Ku Klux Klan
The Ku Klux Klan is a racist, anti-Semitic movement with a commitment to extreme violence to achieve its goals of racial segregation and white supremacy. 
... At first, the Ku Klux Klan focused its anger and violence on African-Americans, on white Americans who stood up for them, and against the federal government which supported their rights. Subsequent incarnations of the Klan, which typically emerged in times of rapid social change, added more categories to its enemies list, including Jews, Catholics (less so after the 1970s), homosexuals, and different groups of immigrants. 

*Founder: Confederate Civil War veterans* Captain John C. Lester, Major James R. Crowe, John D. Kennedy, Calvin Jones, Richard R. Reed, Frank O. McCord <<
​
Source* FOUR*:
In Pulaski, Tennessee, *a group of Confederate veterans* convenes to form a secret society that they christen the "Ku Klux Klan." The KKK rapidly grew from a secret social fraternity to a paramilitary force bent on reversing the federal government's progressive Reconstruction Era-activities in the South, especially policies that elevated the rights of the local African American population.

The name of the Ku Klux Klan was derived from the Greek word kyklos, meaning "circle," and the Scottish-Gaelic word "clan," which was probably chosen for the sake of alliteration. Under a platform of philosophized white racial superiority, the group employed violence as a means of pushing back Reconstruction and its enfranchisement of African Americans. Former Confederate General Nathan Bedford Forrest was the KKK's first grand wizard; in 1869, he unsuccessfully tried to disband it after he grew critical of the Klan's excessive violence. <<​
Source *FIVE*:
>> The original Ku Klux Klan was created in an 1865 meeting in a law office *by six Confederate veterans* in Pulaski, Tennessee. It was, at first, a humorous social club centering on practical jokes and hazing rituals. From 1866 to 1867, various local units began breaking up black prayer meetings and invading black homes at night to steal firearms. Some of these activities may have been modeled on previous Tennessee vigilante groups such as the Yellow Jackets and Redcaps. In an 1867 convention held in Nashville, the Klan was formalized as a national organization under a Prescript written by George Gordon, a former Confederate brigadier general.

...  As historian Elaine Frantz Parsons discovered [Parsons p 816]:

"Lifting the Klan mask revealed a chaotic multitude of antiblack vigilante groups, disgruntled poor white farmers, wartime guerrilla bands, displaced Democratic politicians, illegal whiskey distillers, coercive moral reformers, bored young men, sadists, rapists, white workmen fearful of black competition, employers trying to enforce labor discipline, common thieves, neighbors with decades-old grudges, and even a few freedmen and white Republicans who allied with Democratic whites or had criminal agendas of their own." <<​
Source *SIX*:
>> The first Klan was created *by six men from Pulaski Tennessee*, in the image of other secret societies of the day. The hierarchical organization with local chapters housed under a national umbressa [sic] structure.

... History and context:

The first KKK was formed in the American South at the end of the civil war, when the victorious Union government imposed a version of martial law on the south and began to enforce laws designed to end segregation against black citizens. When a constitutional amendment granted black men the right to vote in 1870, the group turned to intimidation and violence to try to halt de-segregation. <<​
Source *SEVEN*:
>> Started during Reconstruction at the end of the Civil War, the Klan quickly mobilized as *a vigilante group* to intimidate Southern blacks - and any whites who would help them - and to prevent them from enjoying basic civil rights. <<​
Source *EIGHT*:
>> The original Ku Klux Klan was organized *by ex-Confederate elements* to oppose the Reconstruction policies of the radical Republican Congress and to maintain "white supremacy." After the Civil War, when local government in the South was weak or nonexistent and there were fears of black outrages and even of an insurrection, informal vigilante organizations or armed patrols were formed in almost all communities. These were linked together in societies, such as the Men of Justice, the Pale Faces, the Constitutional Union Guards, the White Brotherhood, and the Order of the White Rose. The Ku Klux Klan was the best known of these, and in time it absorbed many of the smaller organizations. <<​
Source *NINE*:
>> The 19th-century Klan was originally organized as a social club *by Confederate veterans* in Pulaski, Tenn., in 1866. They apparently derived the name from the Greek word _kyklos_, from which comes the English _circle_; _Klan _was added for the sake of alliteration and Ku Klux Klan emerged. The organization quickly became a vehicle for Southern white underground resistance to Radical Reconstruction. Klan members sought the restoration of white supremacy through intimidation and violence aimed at the newly enfranchised black freedmen. A similar organization, the Knights of the White Camelia, began in Louisiana in 1867. <<
​What's more, moron, you were active in the thread where I originally posted these over a year ago, so you already know better you dishonest HACK.


----------



## Pogo (May 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> We know they were created by the Democratic Party



No they weren't; see previous post and also 472.


----------



## S.J. (May 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


You really should try reading what you post.  It clearly shows that the KKK was started by Democrats, whether it was 6 of them or 600.  You're trying to deny they were Democrats when it states in the first paragraph that they murdered blacks and Republicans.  You think you can rewrite history by denying documented history?  You're a fucking joke, pal.  The KKK was created for the purpose of intimidating Republicans and terrorizing them into not running for office.  Go back and read your own post, idiot.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > It just occurred to me that these guys in Waco are exactly the guys that the RW gun nuts insist have every right to do what they did.
> ...



From what I ascertained in reading the article, these bike gang members who "having the right to open carry, who's to argue that they weren't fearing for their life when they shoot someone down..." were putting the lives of innocent people in jeopardy.  It isn't just about them shooting each other, it's about having weapons, and being  ready to use those weapons, in a public place where there are complete innocents who don't have anything to do with their feud.

If they want to go out someplace in the wild, where there are no innocents, and shoot each other up, I don't care.  But when they put innocent people at risk, that's just not acceptable on any level.


----------



## S.J. (May 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


What a moron you are.  First, list the names of the Republicans who left the Democratic Party to join the Republican Party.  Second, Johnson didn't want the Civil Rights Act passed, he only signed it because the people clearly wanted it, and it was the Republicans led by Everett Dirksen who broke the Democrat's filibuster and got it passed.  And your ridiculous comment about blacks vs white cops illustrates your utter stupidity.  You're as much of a moron as the idiot pogo, who thinks George Bush was involved in the JFK assassination.  Congratulations.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 19, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (May 19, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> 
> 
> Savages
> ...


 
There have been 50 pages on this topic on this thread.   Has anyone blamed Obama yet?


----------



## S.J. (May 19, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> ...


I thought it was Bush's fault.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...


Conservatives only care about "the fetus" a regular kid getting shot is simply not important to them...if the kid shot was Black they rejoice...that is how they are


----------



## Meathead (May 19, 2015)

I have less respect for whites who act like blacks than blacks themselves, and that's saying one hell of a lot.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

Meathead said:


> I have less respect for whites who act like blacks than blacks themselves, and that's saying one hell of a lot.


I have zero respect for the likes of you......to have any  respect for a creep like you would be "highly illogical"....


----------



## Meathead (May 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I have less respect for whites who act like blacks than blacks themselves, and that's saying one hell of a lot.
> ...


You do see my point though. Acting as you do, most would have less respect for you if you white than black. Simply, these thugs are worse than the Martins, Browns and Grays of the world.

But let's face it, neither you nor I give a rat's ass about any mutual respect or disrespect between us.


----------



## Claudette (May 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


 
Yup. And I can honestly say I could give shit one if all those bikers kill themselves.

I'm sure they were all law abiding guys. Yup. I've got some oceanfront property in Nevada for ya.


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> ...




Well, the day is young...


----------



## Esmeralda (May 19, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Developing Nine dead in shooting involving rival bike gangs in Waco Texas FOX6Now.com
> ...


If the bike gangs were black, they would.


----------



## Kondor3 (May 19, 2015)

*It's all Obumble's fault..*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ... Hopey-Changey... Hopey-Changey... Hopey-Changey... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...for all 57 States... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... hope that helps...


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 19, 2015)

Kondor3 said:


> *It's all Obumble's fault..*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh, dear Lord....

Did you take the red pill or the green pill this AM??


----------



## Kondor3 (May 19, 2015)

Meathead said:


> I have less respect for whites who act like blacks than blacks themselves, and that's saying one hell of a lot.


Yeah... very few things more ridiculous than watching _White_ Kids making idiots of themselves trying to pretend that they're _Black_ Kids... but... they _are_ good for a contemptuous belly-laugh every so-often...


----------



## Kondor3 (May 19, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > *It's all Obumble's fault..*.
> ...


Well, you guys were moaning about it, so I figured I'd jump-in for a second and help to prime the pump, so ya'll can rush back in and defend Fearless Leader... sheesh... this is what I get for tryin' to help, first thing in the morning, before I finish my *Blue* Pill and my first cup of coffee... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...have an excellent day...


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2015)

2aguy said:


> No...some of us live in places that have a criminal gang culture...the rest of American gun culture is peaceful and non violent......over 320 million guns in private hands, and over 90 million homes have guns in them and over 11.1 million law abiding citizens carry guns for self defense....



And we have 32,000 gun deaths, 70,000 gun injuries and 300,000 gun crimes a year.  for no good reason other than some of you are compensating for your "shortcomings".


----------



## Kondor3 (May 19, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > No...some of us live in places that have a criminal gang culture...the rest of American gun culture is peaceful and non violent......over 320 million guns in private hands, and over 90 million homes have guns in them and over 11.1 million law abiding citizens carry guns for self defense....
> ...


Culling the herd?


----------



## JoeB131 (May 19, 2015)

If the gun nuts were only whacking each other, I'd have less problem with it.  

It's the pre-schoolers who get in the way that concerns me.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Truth, truth, truth!!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

Meathead said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You are just another entitled narcissistic "legend in your own mind" type...essentially you suck and it comes  with the territory of being a "stick up the ass" conservative drooler..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

activists linked to the Ferguson protest movement have been sharing pictures of the Waco shooting


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)




----------



## rightwinger (May 19, 2015)

JFK_USA said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> > Wayne LaPierre is outraged!  He is demanding tighter restrictions on restaurants!
> ...


NRA didn't encourage the violence but did everything they could to ensure they had access to the guns they needed


----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You're wasting your time providing facts.  Some of these morons will continue to ignore the fact that they are blatant about their discriminating comments, they openly admit they hate blacks, their actions repeatedly affirm it and then they turn around and say that liberals are the racists.  They either are too ignorant to reconcile themselves to their attitude or just don't have a logical response.


----------



## Asclepias (May 19, 2015)

Meathead said:


> I have less respect for whites who act like blacks than blacks themselves, and that's saying one hell of a lot.


Were talking about thugs that are white not white people that want to be Black. Did you miss the OP?


----------



## Asclepias (May 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I have less respect for whites who act like blacks than blacks themselves, and that's saying one hell of a lot.
> ...


I was laughing as I read his comment about respect. As if anyone cared what he respected.


----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > We know they were created by the Democratic Party
> ...




Well, thank you for the history on the KKK..... I was just referencing  the 50's and early 60's version of the KKK, when all the southern states were "Democratic" and how quickly they turned "Republican" after the civil rights act was passed by LBJ that they so vehemently opposed.  That's around the time when Strom Thurman and Jesse Helms, who were Democrats and were well known for their racism, turned Republican.  They were embraced by the Republican party and praised in spite of their racists attitudes.  Republicans today either don't remember history or they've changed it, because they keep referring to the KKK as "democratic" in spite of the evidence that it is they, Republicans, who vote laws that disenfranchise blacks, who have a few "oreos" in their party who totally disregard the fact that the majority of conservatives hate them and want nothing to do with them.


What really sets Jesse Helms apart is that he is the last prominent unabashed white racist politician in this country -- a title that one hopes will now be permanently retired. A few editorials and columns came close to saying that. But the squeamishness of much of the press in characterizing Helms for what he is suggests an unwillingness to confront the reality of race in our national life.
*What is unique about Helms -- and from my viewpoint, unforgivable -- is his willingness to pick at the scab of the great wound of American history, the legacy of slavery and segregation, and to inflame racial resentment against African Americans.*
Race Matters - Jesse Helms WhiteRacist by David Broder



1964 was not only the year of the great civil rights act. It was also the year that Strom Thurmond reaffiliated as a Republican to support the presidential campaign of his great ally, Barry Goldwater.

Goldwater’s platform issues were anti-communism and anti-statism. Yet we make a mistake if we forget, or choose to forget,* that he not only opposed the Civil Rights Act of 1964, but also the Brown v. Board of Education decision and its subsequent enforcement by the Eisenhower administration.*
David s Bookclub Strom Thurmond s America - The Daily Beast


----------



## Pogo (May 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



What a sad pathetic little partisan hack.  So self-confined to a dichotomy where everything must be either "Democrat" or "Republican" that any opposition to one must be done by the other.  It reflects your profound ignorance of your own history.  There were no everyday politics as such in the South in 1865 when the Klan formed; the land was devastated by the war and the priority was simple survival first, and fears of what the new economic paradigm was going to be second.  The element that took over the KKK and formed as well the similar groups the White League, White Line, White Brotherhood, Men of Justice, Pale Faces, Constitutional Union Guards, Order of the White Rose and the Knights of the White Camellia --- _NONE_ of them were political; they were _insurgents_ who could not accept the outcome of the War.  They were self-styled citizen-soldiers -- not politicians.  A large part of their aim was to *disrupt *politics -- not participate in it.

As the description above (Five) puts it: "a chaotic multitude of antiblack vigilante groups, disgruntled poor white farmers, wartime guerrilla bands, displaced Democratic politicians, illegal whiskey distillers, coercive moral reformers, bored young men, sadists, rapists, white workmen fearful of black competition, employers trying to enforce labor discipline, common thieves, neighbors with decades-old grudges, and even a few freedmen and white Republicans who allied with Democratic whites or had criminal agendas of their own."

Moreover I actually gave you the NAMES of all six of these young men in Pulaski.  They have no known political affiliation at all but feel free to find one in your links to support your point, which at this point are still valiantly holding on at the quantity of *ZERO*.

Here's a guy who stepped in the same pile you did, and had to walk it back.  Consider this Source Ten.  Where you asshats get the idea you can just write your own history, I just don't get it.  History is not negotiable.

Go pick up a history book.  You're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (May 19, 2015)

So everyone is avoiding the elephant in the room.  Where are the white fathers that should have taught these thugs not to kill each other? There are more trying to get into Waco to start some more violence. What is going on with white culture?


----------



## Pogo (May 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



OK I have an admission to make.  Apparently I was wrong.  I thought you had reached the bottom of your tank of stupidity until I read this post, but clearly I misunderestimated your level of ignorance.

The post you're trying to make into a George Bush assassin is still right there in your sigline, and obviously it doesn't say that at all.  You completely shoot yourself in the foot every time you post (which is hilarious).  You're actually making yourself out to be a mongoloid idiot, simply by hitting "post reply", all by yourself, due to an abject inability to read.  Which also explains the fog in your head about having been schooled on Klan origins.

Oh I liked the part about how you can read the mind of a dead man too.  That was worth a guffaw.


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 19, 2015)

Texas coulure is just the opposite. A white father in Texas is too busy taking his son to the gun range to give lectures on not shooting anyone.


----------



## Pogo (May 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Actually the Klan didn't really even dabble in politics -- they considered themselves a kind of moral police -- I call 'em the American Taliban -- who for instance pulled a (white) woman out of her house for "not going to church" and whipped her, and when her 15-year-old son came out to her defense, whipped him too.  They were hyperracist, hyperChristian and hyperAmerican but not particularly involved in politics, with the exception of the 1920s (Iteration 2) when they went all PR and expanded nationally, making inroads into the midwest, west and northwest (especially Indiana and Colorado, where they got their members elected to the Senate and governor seats -- who were all Republicans). 

IOW they worked as opportunists -- Democrats in Georgia, Republicans in Indiana, whatever worked.  The KKK of the '50s and '60s would be the third iteration, far less centrally organized, made up of fragmented local autonomous groups often in competition with each other (David Duke's little intrafraternal spat about his mailing list is one of these).  So not to put too fine a point on it but what SJ is playing is a cum hoc fallacy -- correlation without causation.  Were Klanners also Democrats?  In the South, if they were politically registered at all, they generally were, since_ everybody_ in the South was a Democrat, whether they were racist or not.  If you wanted a political office, you either ran as a Democrat, or you lost.  But this doesn't make either party the source.

You're absolutely correct about the migration beginning 1964 with Strom Thurmond, who did what was unthinkable in the South for 99 years -- joining the Party of Lincoln, which just exhibits what a sea change had gradually occurred in that century between the two parties; in the 1860s the Democrats were the conservatives and the "states rights" advocates, while the.Republicans were the forward-looking liberal party of "big goverment" and concentrated federal power (and with programs of land grants and free public education for the poor and freed slaves of the South, the first purveyors of "affirmative action").  This is some of the historical context the armchair wags on this forum completely ignore in their quest to dumb-down the complexities of history into some football game where the players are apparently a static entity that never evolve, which political parties have never been.

So Thurmond left in '64 a few months after the CRA, followed by a proverbial cast of thousands (including Helms and eventually Duke), into the party that represents conservatism today which a century before, was anything but.

Again, none of this means that "conservatives are by definition racist" -- that would be another cum hoc fallacy, and there are countless examples of good conservatives who aren't racist at all.  But racists are by definition conservative, so when they get into politics, as a candidate or a voter, they're going to gravitate to whichever party more represents those interests.  And one thing that has never been popular in the South is Liberalism.  So when those parties effectively switch sides, the constituency eventually switches with them.


I don't know how we got off on this tangent in a thread about bikers, but it's important, as those who ignore their own history are condemned to repeat it.  And I absolutely despise revisionistas who try to rewrite the history books for thier own self-serving agenda, particularly when they already know better.


----------



## Pogo (May 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Yeah I know -- but all that was already done in a previous thread, and this gave me an opportunity to collect 'em all in once place for the next time some wag goes 

What I like about history is that it doesn't _change_.  You learn it once and... that's it.  When you're honest about it you don't have to keep revising your story as the liars do.  It's all about doing less work.


----------



## hangover (May 19, 2015)

Oh the irony....Cons rag on Baltimore and Ferguson...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

* Police Would Have Massacred Texas Bikers If They Were Black *
For the second time in a year, law enforcement officials held their violent aggression and hostility normally reserved for peaceful African Americans in check when a mass of


----------



## S.J. (May 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Here's a little history about the Republican Party for you, dickhead.  You know, those terrible racist, sexist, bigoted monsters you keep claiming were responsible for opressing blacks, Indians, and women throughout history.  Go ahead and try rewriting it, I could use another good laugh, courtesy of the biggest idiot on these forums.

History of the GOP GOP


----------



## Asclepias (May 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Police Would Have Massacred Texas Bikers If They Were Black *
> For the second time in a year, law enforcement officials held their violent aggression and hostility normally reserved for peaceful African Americans in check when a mass of


White privilege.  When whites do something its an aberration of course. If people of another race do it the entire race suffers. If these bikers were Mexican, Black, Vietnamese etc all the news coverage and police response would be against "those people".


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > * Police Would Have Massacred Texas Bikers If They Were Black *
> ...



The difference, again, is that normal white people don't identify with these morons or try to justify their behavior. Same can't be said for blacks.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> The difference, again, is that normal white people don't identify with these morons or try to justify their behavior. Same can't be said for blacks.


I identify you as having the same moral development as the white thugs...you identify with Cliven Bundy ....


----------



## Asclepias (May 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


See there you go trying to separate yourself from your violent white brothers. Of course normal white people identify with them. Thats why you guys think they are cool.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

The conservatives specially Hannity , made a hero of Cliven Bundy a scofflaw  thief of tax payer money who led armed resistance to law enforcement..They made a hero out of Cliven Bundy ...which is making chicken salad of chicken poop..


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > The difference, again, is that normal white people don't identify with these morons or try to justify their behavior. Same can't be said for blacks.
> ...



Yes, I identify with Cliven Bundy that's why if you go back and look at the threads on that subject, I SPECIFICALLY said he is an asshole who broke the law, and that if I had been a federal agent sitting behind a scope when his buddies were pointing weapons at my fellow officers I would have put them down like the rabid animals they are.

Moron.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

*Hannity Fox News fan...the white community embraced and still embraces his law breaking..*


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Moron.[/QUOT*E]
> ...



I CLEARLY said NORMAL white people. Not all white people are normal. But did you, or do you see an organized mob of white people destroying a city to protest his treatment? Nope. Why not? Because the whites who defend the moron are in the silent minority, while the blacks who defend moronic blacks are in the vocal majority.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


There is simply no equivalency on how Blacks are treated and whites...whites have privilege ...Blacks have Ferguson style oppression....


----------



## Nutz (May 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


If that were the case, every black in every city would have protested.  That is not the case.


----------



## Mertex (May 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



History of the GOP before the Tea Party racists took over.....yawn!


----------



## S.J. (May 19, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Drama queen.  Name the racists who control the Republican Party (and back it up with facts, not opinions).


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 19, 2015)

Nutz said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Why? Are you saying that no blacks are normal? Majority=/= ALL


----------



## Asclepias (May 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Not all Black people are normal either but that doesnt seem to stop you and the rest of the morons for stereotyping Black culture. If you dont like being included with your violent white brothers maybe you need to stop doing it to Black people.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Where have I done that milkweed?

Oh that's right I didn't. However, it does crack me up that stereotypes based on facts anger you so. But you have no issues with false stereotypes.


----------



## Asclepias (May 19, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Youve done that on every thread I can remember. You and the other morons. It doesnt make me angry. It makes me laugh then pity you.


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2015)

Just in case this hasn't been posted yet:


----------



## Nutz (May 19, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Just in case this hasn't been posted yet:
> 
> View attachment 41446


  Nice!


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2015)

Nutz said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Just in case this hasn't been posted yet:
> ...


----------



## Nutz (May 19, 2015)

I don't do memes...but we need one of Urkel knocking over bikes saying..."Did I do that".


----------



## Asclepias (May 19, 2015)

Looks like it was a white guy takeover attempt that started this. The Bandidos are a Mexican biker gang and the Cossacks are a white biker gang. Texas evidently is Bandidos territory and the Cossacks decided to invade. History repeats itself.

Bandidos vs. Cossacks Was biker shootout over territory - CNN.com

"• March 22 -- Approximately 10 Cossacks forced a Bandido to pull over near Lorena, Texas. They attacked the Bandido member with "chains, batons, and metal pipes before stealing his motorcycle." On the same day, a group of Bandidos approached a Cossack at a truck stop in Palo Pinto County. The Cossack member was attacked after he refused to remove a Texas patch from his vest."


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 19, 2015)

Maybe they should lock up all the motorcycle gangs in Walmarts. After all, plans have already been made to use them for holding cells.


----------



## JFK_USA (May 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> So everyone is avoiding the elephant in the room.  Where are the white fathers that should have taught these thugs not to kill each other? There are more trying to get into Waco to start some more violence. What is going on with white culture?



Where is Bill O'Reilly to speak against this outrage? He must condone it.


----------



## JFK_USA (May 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



And they glorify this thug culture






That means EVERY white person condones these acts.


----------



## Asclepias (May 19, 2015)

Its the video games. The white fathers are not supervising their kids.


----------



## Asclepias (May 19, 2015)

JFK_USA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So everyone is avoiding the elephant in the room.  Where are the white fathers that should have taught these thugs not to kill each other? There are more trying to get into Waco to start some more violence. What is going on with white culture?
> ...


Right to bear arms.  He is all for it. He is a white leader and speaks for all white people.


----------



## Correll (May 19, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




If he had a son, I bet he wouldn't look like a Cossack.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 19, 2015)

Pogo said:


> No, it was not.  It was a vigilante insurgent group, and then in its second incarnation, an American Taliban.  It was never a political group per se.  Simmons tried to sell it as a "social club", though obviously it wasn't as benign as that.
> 
> When Simmons hired PR people to spread it around, _then _it got into dabbling in politics (1920s) and got governors and Senators elected in Colorado and Indiana as well as the Anaheim city council --- all of whom were Republicans.  Now why would a "Democrat group" be electing Republicans over Democrats?



Pogo, you may be a fucking liar, but at least you're as stupid as a dog turd. 

Hillary Clinton looks at you and says "that boy has no integrity at all..."


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Name the racists who control the Republican Party (and back it up with facts, not opinions).


GOP: 'We were wrong' to play racial politics
By Richard Benedetto, USA TODAY
Republican National Committee Chairman Ken Mehlman apologized to one of the nation's largest black civil rights groups Thursday, saying Republicans had not done enough to court blacks in the past and had exploited racial strife to court white voters, particularly in the South.
USATODAY.com - GOP We were wrong to play racial politics

*House GOP Whip Spoke at White Supremacist Convention ...*


----------



## Correll (May 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Name the racists who control the Republican Party (and back it up with facts, not opinions).
> ...



Really? How did we do it?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


First read the article which quotes GOP leader owning up to racism...ask him...

google "GOP Southern Strategy" ...Lee Atwater.....the statement about GOP racism came from GOP Chairman Ken Mehlman..*..racist are your base ....*


----------



## Correll (May 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



I read him. I still don't know what we supposedly did to pander to those racists we were supposedly after.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

Correll said:


> I read him. I still don't know what we supposedly did to pander to those racists we were supposedly after.


You don't know because you are an ignorant gish galloper ...a total tea Bag moron ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 19, 2015)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


with malice and forethought yeah really moron


----------



## Synthaholic (May 19, 2015)

depotoo said:


> Most of the parents are dead or in the later years of their lives. Most of these mc gangs originated in the 60's-70's.
> (I can't get quotes to load)


False.  I was looking over the 170 who were arrested.  The majority of the birthdates that I saw were 1985-1990.


----------



## Steinlight (May 19, 2015)

So what's the big story here?


----------



## S.J. (May 19, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...


1 person sucking up to blacks 10 years ago hardly qualifies as a "racist who controls the Republican Party".  And the Scalise thing was a year and a half ago and he was not aware of who the audience was.  Again, it hardly qualifies as "racists controlling the Republican Party".  Try again, loser.


----------



## Steinlight (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Politico (May 20, 2015)

Wry Catcher said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


This wasn't about guns Leftytoon.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

S.J. said:


> 1 person sucking up to blacks 10 years ago hardly qualifies as a "racist who controls the Republican Party".  And the Scalise thing was a year and a half ago and he was not aware of who the audience was.  Again, it hardly qualifies as "racists controlling the Republican Party".  Try again, loser.




That one person you  dismiss *[because you are a moron idiot]* happened to have been the TOP LEADER of the GOP....you on the other hand are a pathetic bigot nobody...denying the self evident racism of the GOP...you are 1 person sucking up to  bigotry..


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




And that is about the extent of the answer(s) I have been able to find. 

It is a myth. THe South went Republican because it grew a middle class.

Poor whites kept voting dem. The new middle class is the one that started voting GOP, and flipped the South.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Really? How did we do it?


with malice and forethought yeah really moron[/QUOTE]


And that is about the extent of the answer(s) I have been able to find.

It is a myth. THe South went Republican because it grew a middle class.

Poor whites kept voting dem. The new middle class is the one that started voting GOP, and flipped the South.[/QUOTE]
Yeah Mississippi went GOP because "it grew a middle class" and your response to the reality of the GOP base being bigoted racist is what I expected also ...denial denial denial...I put up information from the former head of the GOP Ken Mehlman and all that a mental cripple like you can do is say "it was 1 guy": ...*you are a NOBODY* endlessly repeating your pathetic denial  whereas Ken Mehlman ran the GOP


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

The strongest Middle class in the South must be in Mississippi because that is where the GOP is strongest...
*Mississippi Leads U.S. In Reliance On Food Stamps*
*
have I mentioned you are a NOBODY and Ken Mehlman [that you dismiss} ran the GOP and apologized for racism...you are also a low intelligence individual repeating  crock...*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Poor whites kept voting dem. The new middle class is the one that started voting GOP, and flipped the South.


----------



## hangover (May 20, 2015)

Three bikers released by mistake....Gee, how did I know Waco cops were that smart?


----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Except for conservatives, who keep changing it to make themselves look superior.  Just like SJ, who claims it is Democrats that are racist, but he can't explain why the south, Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana, are all bright red (Republican) and well known for their racism.  They're also the biggest takers of "welfare" which just shows a bunch of ignorant people voting against their own interest.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Really? How did we do it?
> ...




And that is about the extent of the answer(s) I have been able to find.

It is a myth. THe South went Republican because it grew a middle class.

Poor whites kept voting dem. The new middle class is the one that started voting GOP, and flipped the South.[/QUOTE]
Yeah Mississippi went GOP because "it grew a middle class" and your response to the reality of the GOP base being bigoted racist is what I expected also ...denial denial denial...I put up information from the former head of the GOP Ken Mehlman and all that a mental cripple like you can do is say "it was 1 guy": ...*you are a NOBODY* endlessly repeating your pathetic denial  whereas Ken Mehlman ran the GOP[/QUOTE]

So what policies did the GOP put forth to pander to white racist?


----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)

JFK_USA said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > So everyone is avoiding the elephant in the room.  Where are the white fathers that should have taught these thugs not to kill each other? There are more trying to get into Waco to start some more violence. What is going on with white culture?
> ...




He's busy trying to find ways to continue harassing his ex-wife.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> ​
> 
> Except for conservatives, who keep changing it to make themselves look superior.  Just like SJ, who claims it is Democrats that are racist, but he can't explain why the south, Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana, are all bright red (Republican) and well known for their racism.  They're also the biggest takers of "welfare" which just shows a bunch of ignorant people voting against their own interest.



You saw the absurd explanation by one of the Right wing slags that "the South flipped because it grew a middle class"....this ridiculous explanation came after he dismissed Ken Mehlman's admission that the GOP uses racism for votes...he says "that is just one man" yeah one man who actually ran the GOP as compared to the moron who dismissed him who is probably pushing a grocery cart loaded with cans while muttering to  himself about "lazy blacks"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> [
> So what policies did the GOP put forth to pander to white racist?


*Ask Ken Mehlman former head of the GOP who apologized for racism in the GOP....*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

*Mississippi the Garden spot of GOP Middle class ...waaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 20, 2015)

Oh Oh cops might have killed all the dead....why did they have to shoot,,,,they were good boys


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

*The Negroes never did this kind of thing...what is wrong with white culture* ...

Police in Texas are on alert after two biker gangs involved in a deadly shootout in Waco over the weekend allegedly issued orders to shoot and kill uniformed law enforcement officers.

State and federal authorities distributed memos to local police warning that the Cossacks and Bandidos motorcycle gangs had been told to arm themselves and head to North Texas in the wake of last weekend's bloody shootout.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...





I'm asking you. YOu made the claim. Support it.


----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...



I lived in Alabama for 8 years....I know how racist the people are there, and yes, they are all conservatives.  They make the mistake by assuming that all whites feel the same, and start sharing their bigoted racist comments without asking if you are conservative, first.....I liked to make them squirm after they ranted their racist shit by telling them that I was not a Republican and didn't feel the same way about blacks.  They really turned red, especially those who were members of the same church I went to.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *The Negroes never did this kind of thing...what is wrong with white culture* ...
> 
> Police in Texas are on alert after two biker gangs involved in a deadly shootout in Waco over the weekend allegedly issued orders to shoot and kill uniformed law enforcement officers.
> 
> State and federal authorities distributed memos to local police warning that the Cossacks and Bandidos motorcycle gangs had been told to arm themselves and head to North Texas in the wake of last weekend's bloody shootout.



NOte the lack of cons denying the criminality of these thugs, making excuse for them, blaming the cops, blaming society, ect, ect. ect.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Maybe you know, what policies did the GOP use to supposedly pander to racists?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> NOte the lack of cons denying the criminality of these thugs, making excuse for them, blaming the cops, blaming society, ect, ect. ect.




Note that people protesting Police brutality and oppression are not the same as methamphetamine dealers , drunks and killers ....no Police hogtied any of these punks nor did Police wantonly kill one of them by "snapping their spines"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Maybe you know, what policies did the GOP use to supposedly pander to racists?



Maybe you can point out what policies of the GOP "
grew the middle class" ...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...go ahead mental cripple make your case that the South flipped "because the Middle class grew"


----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





*Republican/GOP Racism: The History*

Something that’s rarely mentioned is how the voting power of the modern Republican party is largely grounded in racist sentiments that grew out of racist disfavor toward:


A Democratic administration who passed the Civil Rights Act of 1964
A subsequent switch of African Americans who began voting Democrat due to policy changes in Republican circles intended to gain the ‘anti-black’ vote.
http://www.factandmyth.com/republic...tea-party-racism/attachment/not-racist-at-all
It’s no secret that historically, it had been the Democratic Party who had catered to racist sentiment.  Abraham Lincoln was himself a Republican  (as Republicans happily point out).  Martin Luther King was also a Republican in his day.  But what people generally overlook is this: _*After 1964, when the Civil Rights Act passed under a Democratic administration, America’s racists switched to the Republican Party.  The history of the electoral map makes this quite clear. 2016 Presidential Election Interactive Map and History of the Electoral College*_

After the Act passed, the electorate in the south went to the Republican party.  The only exceptions to this are in 1968 when the South actually voted for George Wallace (who ran as an American Independent; a party that had very pro-segregation views) and Jimmy Carter, an evangelist from the South who unlike future Democrats, would have the backing of popular evangelists.  You can see the voting trends for yourself below.


In other words, the Democratic party indeed _used_ to be the party of racists, but this changed after 1964.  Those who attempt to tie the Democratic party to racism rely well into the past in order to claim that the Democratic party is the party of racism.
[3]







Republican Racism Tea Party Racism GOP Tactics Fact and Myth


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


*You , being a moron, made the claim the South is GOP because it grew a Middle class...you made the claim but so far you have not supported it with anything except your worthless opinions ....,make your case moron *that the GOP is popular among racists because "the middle class grew"...I on the other hand make my case by citing GOP leaders acknowledging racism...here is another one
*Lee Atwater's Infamous 1981 Interview on the Southern Strategy*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

*This pattern of white-on-white murder is tearing our nation apart*


----------



## 2aguy (May 20, 2015)

Dan and Amy the local radio show here in chicago talked to a former law enforcement infiltrator of bike gangs and he explained what happened in Texas.....Charles Falco infiltrated the mongols biker gang working for law enforcement...he said biker gangs are more disciplined than inner city street gangs and are set up in a military style.....they are more organized and when they fight they are precise in their violence doing a lot of intelligence work against their enemies....also, he said he was asked to consult with the local police just before the event but couldn't make it down there...

The bandidos gang has been moving in on the cossack territory......and they did this by wearing a Texas "rocker" on their colors......which led to the meeting......


----------



## 2aguy (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Yeah...selll that to your lefty retard freinds.......the efforts to smear the Tea Party as racists have been long known and explained.....moron....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I do not have to sell anything it is Self Evident...the GOP is about exploiting racism....the Tea Party are the GOP racist Brown shirts ....


----------



## 2aguy (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Says the guy who supports the party of racism, the democrats.....who is the home of all racists in the country...latino racists....La Raza, black racists, NAACP, jesse jackson, al sharpton, jeremiah right and who voted in a racist, barak obama who attended a racist church for 20 years with his wife, was married by the racist pastor, had his children baptized by the racist pastor.....

And yet you guys lie about the Tea Party and the Republicans...I know you have to....if Blacks in this country ever took a moment and thought about the democrats and their racism......you would never hold an elected office again....


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Dan and Amy the local radio show here in chicago talked to a former law enforcement infiltrator of bike gangs and he explained what happened in Texas.....Charles Falco infiltrated the mongols biker gang working for law enforcement...he said biker gangs are more disciplined than inner city street gangs and are set up in a military style.....they are more organized and when they fight they are precise in their violence doing a lot of intelligence work against their enemies....also, he said he was asked to consult with the local police just before the event but couldn't make it down there...
> 
> The bandidos gang has been moving in on the cossack territory......and they did this by wearing a Texas "rocker" on their colors......which led to the meeting......



No, You have the story right, but the players wrong.   The Cossacks had taken to wearing Texas on their colors, which was an affront to the Bandidos, who have been the dominant biker gang in Texas.


----------



## 2aguy (May 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




You do realize that the Republicans voted for all the civil rights acts while the democrats fought against all of them...and only passed the 1964 act when johnson said if they got blacks hooked on welfare they could get them to vote for the racist democrats for 200 years.....that Nixon pushed civil rights.....right? moron....


----------



## 2aguy (May 20, 2015)

hunarcy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dan and Amy the local radio show here in chicago talked to a former law enforcement infiltrator of bike gangs and he explained what happened in Texas.....Charles Falco infiltrated the mongols biker gang working for law enforcement...he said biker gangs are more disciplined than inner city street gangs and are set up in a military style.....they are more organized and when they fight they are precise in their violence doing a lot of intelligence work against their enemies....also, he said he was asked to consult with the local police just before the event but couldn't make it down there...
> ...




Could be....I was busy when I was listening...it was very interesting hearing about biker culture.....


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



After reading several of his posts, it's obvious to me that you're talking to a propagandist who isn't making an argument, he's merely posting his point of view in order to distract from the truth.  He won't ever honestly address your argument, he won't listen to reason and he's wasting your time.


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

2aguy said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



She posted information from an anonymous website with no citations as if they were facts.  Not really an argument, is it?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

2aguy said:


> You do realize that the Republicans voted for all the civil rights acts while the democrats fought against all of them...and only passed the 1964 act when johnson said if they got blacks hooked on welfare they could get them to vote for the racist democrats for 200 years.....that Nixon pushed civil rights.....right? moron....




You do realize you cannot live in the past...*the present is self evident the GOP and its weird love child "Tea Party" are committed to appeals to racism*


----------



## strollingbones (May 20, 2015)

there are several reasons no one reacts to this white on white type of violence...first they just normally kill one another..very few civilians get killed....mc will avoid killing the police if at all possible....the fight is always over one thing...territory...that is all that matters....who controls texas controls much of the drug trade and the mexican meth....

cossacks had added a rocker...that is what his fight is about....a rocker symbolizing texas as their turf...both gangs are sister gangs to larger gangs..and that will come into play later


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

hunarcy said:


> After reading several of his posts, it's obvious to me that you're talking to a propagandist who isn't making an argument, he's merely posting his point of view in order to distract from the truth.  He won't ever honestly address your argument, he won't listen to reason and he's wasting your time.


* Congratulations on both being a cry baby and a moron *...wahhhh wahhh I am victimized by a"propagandist" ...


----------



## PredFan (May 20, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



No moron, if you can read, read the post I responded to.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



Republicans in this thread just conveniently went blind and never saw this post


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > After reading several of his posts, it's obvious to me that you're talking to a propagandist who isn't making an argument, he's merely posting his point of view in order to distract from the truth.  He won't ever honestly address your argument, he won't listen to reason and he's wasting your time.
> ...



Ah, a troll who gets butthurt when he is identified.  That ALWAYS makes me laugh.  Thank you.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

hunarcy said:


> Ah, a troll who gets butthurt when he is identified.  That ALWAYS makes me laugh.  Thank you.




butthurt LOl I would have to respect you to feel "hurt" by anything you say...but instead all I have for you is contempt... waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa you are a cry baby...loser


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Republicans in this thread just conveniently went blind and never saw this post


Those people live with eyes closed to anything but their worthless fact free opinions...that is why I feel utter contempt for the lot of them...

"living is easy with eyes closed ...misunderstanding all you see"


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

I love to upset the dogmatic apple carts of the GOP fools and nut bags ...they start whine about "propagandist" ....sweet...


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Saw it...Proved nothing, so not worth commenting on.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

hunarcy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans in this thread just conveniently went blind and never saw this post
> ...


I will gladly translate "you have nothing to say but you have to say something" waaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 20, 2015)

hunarcy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



I bet you think those pictures have something to do with not liking his policies, dont you?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

hunarcy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans in this thread just conveniently went blind and never saw this post
> ...




Go to Google and paste in the search term"Lee Atwater southern strategy"...then go and put on the search term "Ken Mehlman GOP Chairman apologizes for racism".... report back with information


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



No, I think that there's nothing in most of them that have ANYTHING to do with the Tea Party and one where a guy at an open rally had a rude sign.  But, I'm sure YOU consider that iron clad proof, right?  

You hacks are amusing.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (May 20, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...


So people don't need guns, because clubs will do?


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 20, 2015)

hunarcy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Pictures are usually proof.  Only in RW land is an actual photo not an actual photo.

I notice you like to talk really vague, good.  If you had a point you'd make it


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Many more clubs, brass knuckles and knives were found than guns.  Did you know that?  Criminals will use anything as weapons...even prohibited weapons like brass knuckles.


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Oh my...was my meaning not clear to you?  I agree that they are pictures.  I agree that some of the pictures have rude words and negative messages.  I see nothing that says they were put out by the Tea Party.  When you can provide proof that they are, I'll read it.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > NOte the lack of cons denying the criminality of these thugs, making excuse for them, blaming the cops, blaming society, ect, ect. ect.
> ...




Micheal Brown wasn't wantonly killed and the libs and blacks rushed forth to take his side.

We do not see the same behavior on the other side of this debate.

If we were mirror images of you libs, we could find a "reason" to be outraged.

BUt, thankfully, we are not.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 20, 2015)

hunarcy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



I like the way you keep replacing "racist" with the term rude, its cute.

Obama witch doctor t-shirts a big hit at Tea Party convention theGrio  You can act like you didnt see this one

Addicting Info Racist Obama T-Shirts Big Hit With Tea Party Conventioneers   AND this one


Tea Party Express Racist Letter Mother Jones and then you can deny that you saw any of it.

But I know, what you're going to do is ignore all of it and simply say "thats not proof" to keep yourself in denial.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe you know, what policies did the GOP use to supposedly pander to racists?
> ...





YOu made the claim, support it.

Or admit that you cannot.

WHat policies did the GOP use to supposedly pander to racists?


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Ah, so your proof comes from partisan blogs.  Yeah, that's convincing.  But, as I promised, I read the articles and gave the "proof" you provided the weight it deserved.  If you have nothing more substantial, I think I'll go mow the yard.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




All you have done is restate the accusation.

What racist policies were enacted in order to supposedly pander to these racists to get them to switch?


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



And that's because the South has always been (overall) decidedly conservative.  It's the culture.  Political parties shift with the winds but social cultures -- not so much.  The Republican party was ignored in the Shout for a century because, at the time it was created, it represented bold liberal ideas and "big government".  That changed, and eventually the electorate followed.

Fun fact: after the CRA passed in 1964, not only did Strom Thurmond open the floodgates by doing the unthinkable switching to the Party of Lincoln, but in the same year George Wallace petitioned Barry Goldwater to be his running mate.  Goldwater of course declined but also had to talk Wallace out of running on his own (as he would later in '68 and '72) since Wallace would siphon off Goldwater's ability to break into the South after all that time.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I made the claim the GOP is racist and that is why they are stronger in the racist South... I supported that with information fvrom GOP leaders and insiders...you being a slack jaw  moron made the claim that the GOP is strong in the South because "the South developed a Middle class"  

Bottom line

*I supported what I said with information and with links ...you are reduced to repeating your numb nuts opinion...anyone following the thread will be able to see that.....*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> You're just wingin' it at this point.  You're out of your depth here boy.
> 
> The Republican Party were the Liberals, not the conservatives.  "Conserving the Constitution" is not what _conservatism _means.



Hey, if you're going to lie, make it a BIG LIE, you partisan pile of shit.

You're no liberal, you're a leftist.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...





I've read the transcripts. There is no evidence that he ever discussed his views with anyone out loud. There is not mention of any policies that were enacted to pander to racisst. 

Nixon forced a lot of de segregation upon SOuthern schools. 

That is no way to pander to racists.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> All you have done is restate the accusation.
> 
> What racist policies were enacted in order to supposedly pander to these racists to get them to switch?




*I provided links and information  but you claim the popularity of the GOP in the South is not about racism but because "the middle class grew" ...links please...*


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




None of your links discuss what policies were enacted to pander to these racists.

Not an opinion. You have not explain how this supposedly pandering was done.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hey, if you're going to lie, make it a BIG LIE, you partisan pile of shit.
> 
> You're no liberal, you're a leftist.




*I am a leftist you got problems with that chump change ?*


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



"Policies" aren't what draws voters or incites them to switch --- rhetoric is.

Ronald Reagan kicked off his 1980 Presidential campaign in Philadelphia .... the one in Mississippi -- the one that was a flash point of civil rights conflict -- talking "states rights", which immediately establishes an emotional connection with the Old South.  That's the kind of pandering that draws votes.

But if you want an actual policy, that's easy.  The 1964 CRA.  Prompted Thurmond to switch publicly, prompted Wallace to consider either going indie or running as a Republican's running mate, and prompted the South to vote Republican to a level not seen since Reconstruction.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 20, 2015)

hunarcy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Told you.  Simple question:  Are you saying the blogs and news sites are lying?  If you arent then you have no rebuttal.  If you are you have the burden of proof showing the lie.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Strom Thurmond switched.

Robert Byrd did not. 

The claim has been made that these old racist switched to the GOP. It has not been supported.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> None of your links discuss what policies were enacted to pander to these racists.
> 
> Not an opinion. You have not explain how this supposedly pandering was done.


None of your links respond to the acknowledgement by  Ken Mehlman of GOP racism...you have not responded to the Lee Atwater video I posted in which he described the Southern Strategy to win the racist south...here is Lee:

_You start out in 1954 by saying, “Ni**er, ni**er, ni**er.” By 1968 you can’t say “ni**er”—that hurts you, backfires. So you say stuff like, uh, forced busing, states’ rights, and all that stuff, and you’re getting so abstract. *Now, you’re talking about cutting taxes, and all these things you’re talking about are totally economic things and a byproduct of them is, blacks get hurt worse than whites.…* “We want to cut this,” is much more abstract than even the busing thing, uh, and a hell of a lot more abstract than “Ni**er, ni**er.”_


*LOL its too easy ...*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*OK so you claim its Democrats who are racist...how come the racist vote for the GOP ? how come *


*Lee Atwater *


*Ken Mehlman*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





The Republican Party supported the 1964 CRA more strongly than the Dems did. That's an odd way to get racists to join your party.

*"By party[edit]*
The original House version:[20]


Democratic Party: 152–96   (61–39%)
Republican Party: 138–34   (80–20%)
Cloture in the Senate:[21]


Democratic Party: 44–23   (66–34%)
Republican Party: 27–6   (82–18%)
The Senate version:[20]


Democratic Party: 46–21   (69–31%)
Republican Party: 27–6   (82–18%)
The Senate version, voted on by the House:[20]


Democratic Party: 153–91   (63–37%)
Republican Party: 136–35   (80–20%)"


Rhetoric? That's how the GOP took a dozen states away from the dems?

The dems never thought to point out that the GOP wasn't living up to this supposedly rhetoric?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I have asked you to support your claim. Citing Authority is not support, it is a Logical Fallacy.

What policies or actions were supposedly taken to get these racists to switch to the GOP?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Rhetoric? That's how the GOP took a dozen states away from the dems?
> 
> The dems never thought to point out that the GOP wasn't living up to this supposedly rhetoric?




*The President who signed the Civil Rights Act...that would be Democrat President LBJ...I give him credit because credit  is due ................*


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




You have shown that one racist exists.

Do you understand that that does not at all support your claim that the GOP pandered to racists in order to get them to switch?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> I have asked you to support your claim. Citing Authority is not support, it is a Logical Fallacy.
> 
> What policies or actions were supposedly taken to get these racists to *switch to the GOP?*




*You have been posting your rather stupid opinion that the rise of the Middle class not racism is what makes the GOP popular among the Neo Confederates..*.you have not supported that in any way shape or form...I on the other hand have provided links quotes and information.... Not one Iota of support for your mindless theory


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> And that's because the South has always been (overall) decidedly conservative.  It's the culture.  Political parties shift with the winds but social cultures -- not so much.  The Republican party was ignored in the Shout for a century because, at the time it was created, it represented bold liberal ideas and "big government".  That changed, and eventually the electorate followed.
> 
> Fun fact: after the CRA passed in 1964, not only did Strom Thurmond open the floodgates by doing the unthinkable switching to the Party of Lincoln, but in the same year George Wallace petitioned Barry Goldwater to be his running mate.  Goldwater of course declined but also had to talk Wallace out of running on his own (as he would later in '68 and '72) since Wallace would siphon off Goldwater's ability to break into the South after all that time.



Is that right, you lying fuck?

So Wallace was an opponent to the New Deal,. to AFDC, to food stamps, to agricultural subsidies?  You say your brother democrats were "conservative," you lying fuck, in what way were they? Did Wallace, Al Gore, Oval Faubus, Fritz Hollings, et al promote reductions in the size and scope of government? 

Or is it that you're just a partisan pile of shit telling the big lie in an attempt to rewrite history in favor of you filthy party? 

We ALL know the answer to that, you lying fuck.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Rhetoric? That's how the GOP took a dozen states away from the dems?
> ...




Sure. And even though you did not state it clearly I can see how this would anger racist dems.


It does nothing to support your claim that the GOP pandered to those racists to get them to switch.

Are you trying to find examples? If you are trying and can't find any, what does that tell you?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> You have shown that one racist exists.
> 
> Do you understand that that does not at all support your claim that the GOP pandered to racists in order to get them to switch?



*Ken Mehlman ...GOP Chairman apologized for racism...you said he was one man*

*Lee Atwater decribed the GOP strategy to use racism...you simply ignored it ...grow up*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Are you trying to find examples? If you are trying and can't find any, what does that tell you?



*Ken Mehlman who was the chairperson of the GOP acknowledge racism...Lee Atwater GOP strategist described the action plan....you just ignore all that and keep mouth breathing your mindless opinion that it was the rise of the Middle class that makes the GOP popular among KKK members*


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked you to support your claim. Citing Authority is not support, it is a Logical Fallacy.
> ...




That's because you are the one that made your claim and i challenged you to back it up, which you have not been able to do.


Here, learn.

From that right wing rag the New York Times.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10Section2b.t-4.html?_r=0


 "But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”

It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)

The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t."


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I made the claim the GOP is racist and that is why they are stronger in the racist South...



Yes, but you're a partisan hack with zero integrity. 

You are a demagogue who slanders the enemies of your filthy party - not based on fact. You spew you usual libel of "racist" as you mindless drones tend to do.



> I supported that with information fvrom GOP leaders and insiders...you being a slack jaw  moron made the claim that the GOP is strong in the South because "the South developed a Middle class"



No you don't. You post slander from the Soroh hate sites based on innuendo, half-truths, and outright lies. 



> Bottom line
> 
> *I supported what I said with information and with links ...you are reduced to repeating your numb nuts opinion...anyone following the thread will be able to see that.....*



Bottom line, you're a scumbag.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

*Colin Powell's GOP Racism Critique Slammed As 'Preposterous' By Economist Ben Stein (VIDEO)*
After former Secretary of State Colin Powell delivered some harsh words towards the GOP, saying that some parts of the party have a"deep vein of intolerance,"conservatives werenot too happy.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bottom line, you're a scumbag.


 Bottom line Fk you wing nut


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

After former Secretary of State Colin Powell delivered some harsh words towards the GOP, saying that some parts of the party have a"deep vein of intolerance,"conservatives were not too happy.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > You have shown that one racist exists.
> ...




Lee Atwater talks smack about using rhetoric about forced bussing. But Nixon was the biggest forced busing guy of them all. 

His claims do not match GOP policy. 

I have asked you to support your claim with examples of racist policies the GOP used to pander to racist. Lee Atwater's transcript does not do that.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




sure  sure wing nut ...Ken Mehlman apologized for GOP racism...Lee Atwater described the process ...Colin Powell pointed it out and was lambasted...and you are a wing nut


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> After former Secretary of State Colin Powell delivered some harsh words towards the GOP, saying that some parts of the party have a"deep vein of intolerance,"conservatives were not too happy.




Powell? The black man who the GOP made into a powerful and rich man?

Who the GOP base was ready to put in the White House if he had run against Bill Clinton?

That Colin POwell?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > After former Secretary of State Colin Powell delivered some harsh words towards the GOP, saying that some parts of the party have a"deep vein of intolerance,"conservatives were not too happy.
> ...


That is the guy ...in spite of that he and Ken Mehlman former GOP chairman realize what you deny...GOP depends on racism for votes ..Have I mentioned Lee Atwater?


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Lee Atwater's words do not match GOP policies.

Nixon de segregated tons of southern schools. How is that pandering to racist Southerns?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

*Why Are GOP Contenders Reviving Racist Rhetoric?*
*Joseph Lowndes*|Posted 03.17.2012|Politics
*Read More:*GOP Racism,Gingrich Racism,Gingrich Naacp,GOP Rhetoric,Santorum Racism,Gop 2012,Politics News



Far from having advanced toward a postracial society, we appear to be heading back to what we might call the era of high racism in the Republican Party -- the time period, say, from Goldwater to Atwater.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Didnt think so...lol


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Bottom line Fk you wing nut



You're just another little Goebbels of the filthy demagogue party. Not 1 in 10 words you post is true. You know this as well as everyone else here does.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Powell was lambasted for betraying his friends and allies of decades. And his complaints do not match up with the reality of his rise to fame and power in the GOP.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

*RNC Facebook Photo Taken Down: Racist Anti-Obama Picture*
*The Huffington Post*|Elyse Siegel|Posted 05.25.2011|Politics
*Read More:*GOP Racism,Rnc President Obama,Rnc Facebook,Rnc Facebook Post,Loving v. Virginia,Obama Race Issue,Rnc,Obama Racism,President Obama,Conservative Racism,Interracial Marriage,Rnc Racism,Politics News



The Republican National Committee came under fire after a user posted a controversial photo on its Facebook page. The RNC "fan" upload features a pict...

Read Whole Story


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line Fk you wing nut
> ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Powell was lambasted for betraying his friends and allies of decades. And his complaints do not match up with the reality of his rise to fame and power in the GOP.



*He spoke truth to power ...for once *


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Why Are GOP Contenders Reviving Racist Rhetoric?*
> *Joseph Lowndes*|Posted 03.17.2012|Politics
> *Read More:*GOP Racism,Gingrich Racism,Gingrich Naacp,GOP Rhetoric,Santorum Racism,Gop 2012,Politics News
> 
> ...



So, the GOP is "racist" because they praised Rosa Parks?

ROFL

You fucking Communists are too much.

{The RNC apparently thought it was doing good when it tweeted on the anniversary of Parks' legendary refusal to get up from her front seat on a segregated bus that her act ended racism.}

The GOP Bumbles Again on Race -- This Time It s Rosa Parks Earl Ofari Hutchinson

You race baiting fuckwad you...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Best you can do, Herr Goebbels?

Sadly, it is...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Powell was lambasted for betraying his friends and allies of decades. And his complaints do not match up with the reality of his rise to fame and power in the GOP.
> ...




He was justifying his betrayal.

I posted a link to the New York Times article on the study I was referring to about the Myth of the SOuthern Strategy. 

DId you miss it? If so go back, read it and reply.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Herr Goebbels LOL




*Anatomy of a racist revolution: How the GOP was hijacked by small ...*
Salon-May 11, 2015
In a truly opportunistic fashion, the _Republican_ Party decided to exploit the ... His coded _racism_ was successful, and it earned the votes f


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


did you miss Ken Mehlmanm acknowledgement of GOP racism...he is a white man


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Just randomly flinging shit now?

Fucking feral baboon.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)




----------



## TyroneSlothrop (May 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Just randomly flinging shit now?
> 
> Fucking feral baboon.




Your "bowels in an uproar bro" ?


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




" But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”

It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)

The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t."


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Just randomly flinging shit now?
> ...



He is right. Nothing you have posted supports your claim the GOP pandered to racists.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Herr Goebbels LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yawn, you demagogues scream "racism" the same way your mentor screamed "Juden."

You're just a fucking scumbag, slandering your opponents. Using hate sites like Salon hardly strengthens your position.

Dog whistles, coded, etc. All the bullshit you pukes spew against those you seek to slander. Opposing Obama's budget is RACIST. Opposing Obama putting the terrorist Muslim Brotherhood in charge of Egypt is RACIST. Opposing Obama's fascist care mandate is RACIST. Opposing the revocation of the 1st Amendment by Obama is RACIST.

You have no credibility, Herr Goebbels. You're just a demagogue.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> He was justifying his betrayal.
> 
> I posted a link to the New York Times article on the study I was referring to about the Myth of the SOuthern Strategy.
> 
> DId you miss it? If so go back, read it and reply.



The racist of course, was Powell. He made his claims PURELY based on the color of skin of Barack Obama. Powell showed he has no integrity, and cannot look past a man's skin.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Affirmative Action is institutional racism, Herr Goebbels.

You're not just a demagogue, you're not just a racist, you're dumb to boot...


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I am saying that there's no proof the blogs are telling the truth and actual news sites don't say what you are claiming.  You and George W. Bush have a LOT in common as you claim he cherry picked information and made his argument on a faulty basis.  
As for rebuttal, please read this from an ACTUAL news source, left leaning though it is.  Black tea party members dispute racist claims - politics - More politics NBC News


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 20, 2015)

hunarcy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Good I win.  No point in reading someones opinions when I have eyes


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Here ya go, maybe you missed this: 
Ku Klux Klan activism in the 1960s is linked to the South’s swing to the Republican Party

The strong tie between white southern voters and the Democratic Party began to unravel with the passage of the Civil Rights Act in 1964 and the Voting Rights Act in 1965.  As national Democratic candidates increasingly embraced the cause of civil rights, white southerners began to defect to the Republican Party.  Figure 1 illustrates increases in the vote for the Republican candidate in the 2000 election (George W. Bush) over the vote for Republican Richard Nixon in 1960.  Most southern counties have shown substantial increases in Republican voting.  Yet the change has not been uniform across *local contexts.*

Historians and social scientists have studied the ways in which Republican candidates capitalized on backlash generated by the civil rights movement to win the sympathies of southern voters.  But in recent research, David Cunningham of Brandeis University and Justin Farrell of Yale University and I examined the role that racist extremism played in the realignment of voting patterns in southern communities.  Because the FBI was involved in an extensive surveillance campaign directed against the Ku Klux Klan in the 1960s, we have a good record of which southern counties had at least one Klan organization and which ones did not.  As Figure 2 shows, Klan organizations were spread primarily across ten southern states, with significant geographical clustering.

... We found that Klan counties did, in fact, experience greater movement to the Republican candidates and, importantly, we found that the effect of Klan activism did not diminish over time.  For example, when we examined the difference in the Republican vote for Richard Nixon in 1960 and the vote for Republican George W. Bush in 2000, the growth in Republican voting was, on average, more than five percent higher in Klan counties compared to non-Klan counties, net of other factors that contributed to the change.  Given that the 2000 election was decided by an extremely tight race in the state of Florida, one might argue that the historical influence of the Klan represents the difference between a Bush presidency and an Al Gore presidency.

(maps at the link)​


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Now, I'm going out to mow the back yard, so please claim victory again for any post you make in the future that I don't respond to immediately.  So mature.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And here again -- I keep putting this up, you keep going  ....

*Once again for the slow readers:*

There is a discernible pattern --  but *82%* versus 66% doesn't show it.  You run for office and end up with either of those numbers, you won.  Easily.

I got your pattern right here, Pal -- the one you're so desperately trying to smokescreen:

(For the purpose here, "Northerners" means "the rest of the country outside the South")

The original House version:

Southern Democrats: 7–87 (7–93%)
Southern Republicans: 0–10 (0–100%)
*>>> ALL SOUTHERNERS: 7-97 (6.7%--93.3%)*


Northern Democrats: 145–9 (94 – 6%)
Northern Republicans: 138–24 (85 – 15%)
*>>> ALL NORTHERNERS: 283-33 (89.6%--11.4%) *
The Senate version:

Southern Democrats: 1–20 (5–95%)
Southern Republicans: 0–1 (0–100%)
Northern Democrats: 45–1 (98–2%)
Northern Republicans: 27–5 (84–16%)
*ALL SOUTHERNERS: 1--21 (4.5%--95.5%)*
*ALL NORTHERNERS: 72--6 (92.3%--7.7%)*

Yes, there is a party pattern in that each line shows more support from the D side than the R side.  But again, 94 versus 85 on one side is not significant.

But *96 on one side versus 92 on the other side??  * You just hit the motherlode.

The numbers don't lie; your pattern is clearly there but it's regional, not political.  And _regional_ means *cultural*.

You take the numbers from the North -- both Dems and Repubs are for it.
You take the numbers from the South -- both Dems and Repubs are agin' it.
It's truly bipartisan in both directions.  (!)

_There _is your pattern.


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



LMAO!  Go savor your non-victory, trollboy.  You're obviously not having a serious discussion and don't want to see anything that disrupts your partisan fantasies.

Bye now.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 20, 2015)

hunarcy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



You're right, I'm trying to get to the point where I ignore my eyes and listen to what others tell me is the truth but so far its not working


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





So, outraged over the support of the CRA by the dems the racist bolt to the party that gave EVEN MORE support to the CRA?


THIS is the issue that the GOP you brought up as the GOP supposedly pandering to racists to get them to switch parties?


If this is the best you got, it's really time to consider that you might be wrong.


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



So, 92% of 14 people indict a whole political party.  And example of lies, damned lies and statistics.


----------



## hunarcy (May 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You've already revealed yourself to be what can only be described as a partisan troll.  I won't read your drivel anymore.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Your "bowels in an uproar bro" ?



I hope yours aren't - I'd hate for you to have more ammunition to fling, you mindless monkey.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Strom Thurmond switched.
> 
> Robert Byrd did not.



And btw the reason for this is that Byrd changed his views over time, while Thurmond didn't.  Wallace changed his too.

People grow, who knew.  Either they grow or they _conserve_ the mindset they're living in the past with.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Strom Thurmond switched.
> ...




Byrd didn't switch and then switch back years later after "growing". 

He was a dem when he was a Klansman.

He was a dem when he was against Civil Rights.

He stayed a dem when they switched, and just dealt with the new reality.

Did he really change? Or just change his rhetoric?


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Did that sail ENTIRELY over your head?

The Southerners in those stats -- voted 90%+ AGAINST the CRA.  And the Republicans among them voted more against it than the Dems did.  In the case of the House -- ZERO.  

Are you this dim all the time, or just when playing the role of partisan hack?


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Wrong again.  He had quit the Klan before he ever ran for office.  

I'm afraid Photoshop images aren't real.  When you come to terms with that I've got distressing news about the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> And btw the reason for this is that Byrd changed his views over time, while Thurmond didn't.  Wallace changed his too.
> 
> People grow, who knew.  Either they grow or they _conserve_ the mindset they're living in the past with.



No he didn't - it was Thurmond who abandoned the democratic policy of judging others by the color of their skin. You democrats still do that to this day.

Who is the biggest racist in this forum? Asslips? Closed Caption? That fucking nazi scum (now banned so I can't us his name.) Common element - far left democrats, all.

Racism has the same home it always did, in the democratic party.

You depend on the BIG LIE. You are easily defeated by pointing out that you are indeed lying.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 20, 2015)

hunarcy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



Thats not true because I have a link to a guy who said I'm not.  So there!


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Both parties supported the CRA.

Neither party was willing to give the white racist anything. That ship had sailed long ago.

Neither party did give them anything.

There was no reason for racist to leave the dem party and go to the GOP. The GOP national party was MORE in support of the CRA than the national Dem Party.

There was no reason for racist gop to leave the GOP to go to the Dems. The dems supported it too.


You libs claim the GOP pander(ed) to racist, especially southern racist, yet the one example you give show the GOP being more in support of the CRA than the dems.

The Southern republicans were not in charge of the Party. They did not set the agenda.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Actually it shows the opposite, but I guess it all depends on how you look at it...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Actually it shows the opposite, but I guess it all depends on how you look at it...



Pogo;

You're a partisan hack. You depend on the BIG LIE to slander and libel the hated enemy of the party.

The problem is, you have ZERO credibility. You're no different than RDean or Synthaholic

At one time you liked to pretend you were a cut above the mindless Soros drones, but all you do is spew shit from KOS and ThinkProgress.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Both national parties supported the CRA.

Both southern portions of the parties opposed it.

YOu are the one claiming that the GOP pandered to the racists in order to get them to switch parties.

THe example you give IS the CRA, where the national GOP party was MORE in support of the bill than the Dems.

You claim that the slight difference in the southern portions of the parties, neither of which were calling the shots in the national parties, 95% vs 100% opposition was the reason the South flipped.

That 5% difference is what you claim caused the South to flip.

That is ridiculous.

Did you read the linked article to the New York Times article about the Study showing the alternative explanation for the South flipping?


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That would be ridiculous.
Too bad I didn't say that.  I mean I understand it's what you wish I had said -- but it isn't.

Once AGAIN for the slow readers -- the conservative South oozed to the RP because over time the RP became more the repository of conservatism.  That's why Goldwater broke through with five Southern states in '64.  The South was *always* conservative and for a century had an uneasy and bipolar relationship with the Democratic Party, splitting off and running its own candidates in '72, '68, almost '64, 1948, even as far back as 1860, and wrote in for one that wasn't even running in '60 and '56.  Thurmond broke the ice switching to the Party of Lincoln which was for 99 years unthinkable, but by then the writing was on the wall and the Richard Nixons and Ronald Reagans (and the cynical Lee Atwaters behind them) saw an opportunity and pounced on it.



Correll said:


> Did you read the linked article to the New York Times article about the Study showing the alternative explanation for the South flipping?



Not yet.  Been too busy refuting bullshit like the above.  Did you read the link in post 704?


----------



## Ernie S. (May 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it shows the opposite, but I guess it all depends on how you look at it...
> ...



Agreed. If he ever returns to the old possum, I hope someone lets me know. Until then, here's the logical solution:


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





I said dem. I didn't say dem congressman. 

So, now that that's clear, as I said, what you describe, ie Byrd "growing and changing" would make sense if he switched and switched back.

Which is not what happened.

THe dems switched on the issue, and he stayed with the dems.

Did he eventually "grow" to agree with the national party? Maybe. 

Or maybe he just stuck with his meal ticket.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




You presented the CRA as "evidence" of how that pouncing was supposedly done.

Remember, you were the one that brought it up, to do that.

So, the "cynical Lee Atwaters" "pounced" on the "conservative south" by supporting nationally the CRA MORE than the dems AND regionally opposing it by a whopping 5% more than the southern dems.

Do you want to try another example of a racist policy that the GOP supposedly used to pander to the racist South?

Post 704? Which one was that? I've skimmed a number of them, nothing new in any of them.


----------



## S.J. (May 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Bullshit alert.


----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...




Yeah, right....you know it's the truth.  Even here in Texas, most conservatives are so damn vocal....they are so damn arrogant, they think they are always right, just like you.  You would think that Christian conservatives would be different, but they are only nice to blacks to their face, behind their backs they make jokes about them and mostly don't want anything to do with them.  Makes me wonder why any black would be so ignorant as to vote Republican.  So retarded.


----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)

Correll said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yeah, he remained a Democrat all his life, but most of you ignore the fact that Byrd changed and apologized for his "racist behavior" - which Strom Thurman never did, neither did Jesse Helms, yet Republicans praised both of these Democrats turned Republicans to their dying day, while they continued to be racist.  Thurman treated blacks like property, had a daughter with his maid.  



Essie Mae Washington-Williams lived for 87 years. But, in her own words, she was never “completely free” until she could stand before the world and say out loud that Strom Thurmond, the one-time segregationist South Carolina senator, was her father. That was in 2003, *after she had spent more than 70 years being denied what we all deserve – her true name and birthright. *“In a way, my life began at 78, at least my life as who I really was,” Washington-Williams wrote in her life story. She has died.

Thurmond’s oldest child — born when he was a 22-year-old man and her mother, Carrie Butler, a 16-year-old black maid in his father’s house – had kept the senator’s secret, an open one rumored about but never revealed when he was alive because, she had said, “He trusted me, and I respected him.” 

Strom Thurmond s black daughter a symbol of America s complicated racial history - The Washington Post


----------



## S.J. (May 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


And when a black runs for office as a Republican the left runs racist ads against them.  You know it, we ALL know it.


----------



## Pogo (May 20, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You mean like a robocall campaign that asks voters,  "would you be more or less likely to _vote_ for John McCain if you knew that he fathered an illegitimate black child"?


----------



## Mertex (May 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




I never saw a racist ad against Caine.  Conservatives are quick to call criticism against a black Republican as "racist" but fail to see their own "racist" comments as racist....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




Yep, no one ever called Caine an uncle Tom or anything like that.


----------



## S.J. (May 20, 2015)

Mertex said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Of course you never heard them talking about him chasing "white women", did you?  You're so pathetic.

Liberal Racists Malign Herman Cain RedState


----------



## Nutz (May 20, 2015)

How the fuck is Herman Cain a being discussed in a thread about white savages?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (May 20, 2015)

Nutz said:


> How the fuck is Herman Cain a being discussed in a thread about white savages?



well duh , if he wasn't such an Uncle Tom these bikers wouldn't have got so worked up.


----------



## S.J. (May 21, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Well, dickhead, I never received that call but if I had I would have said that I couldn't care less if he fathered a black child or not.  Who gives a shit (besides racist Democrats)?  YOU are more concerned with who fucks who and what color they are than any Republican I know.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



You didn't receive that call because you don't live in South Carolina.  There ain't no "racist Democrats" in South Carolina.  They're Republicans now, and were before 2000.

When it was used against McCain in a South Carolina primary.

By George W. Bush.

Who won that primary.

And refers to a _Bangladeshi_ (not 'black') child the McCains _adopted_ (not 'fathered').


How's that for your "left running racist ads" meme?


----------



## S.J. (May 21, 2015)

Pogo said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Stop trying to change the subject.

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2015)

Ummmmmmmmm OK, so I have historical fact, you have Googly Images.

You're like the USMB equivalent of the Washington Generals.


----------



## S.J. (May 21, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ummmmmmmmm OK, so I have historical fact, you have Googly Images.


The historical fact is that Democrats run smear campaigns against their opponents and the ones they run against black opponents are usually racial in nature.  But keep denying it so everyone can see you for the lying pos you are.


----------



## Pogo (May 21, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmmmmmmm OK, so I have historical fact, you have Googly Images.
> ...



I was gonna go with the '62 Mets, but they actually won a few games so that wouldn't work...


----------



## LastProphet (May 23, 2015)

*BIKER GANG shooting, Waco, Texas: Why it was staged*
Agendas include «disarm citizens», «accept police shooting cvilians», »set legal precedents to step by step strip citizens from ALL their rights», «manhunt for non-whites».
It's also part of psy-op revenging Hitler's defeat using fake Putin days earlier.

Staged as deliberate mockery of the silmulated reality, starting with the "first impact", this time figuratively not litterally as in the Germanwing hoax: no blood, how the bikes are ranged.
On the other hand, it's packaged as "_impossible that it was staged_": Massive use of actors but by far not as many as what is suggested. Example: 21 mug shots while video states "_170 gang members now under arrest_".

What seems as "_manhunt for bikers, almost all white_" is in fact staged as "_contrast it with Baltimore riots_", another act setting the stage for the supervised race war:
from having police dressed similarly to the bikers to the biker's reaction, orderly waiting to be detained.

*So why is a "BIKER GANG shooting" headlines around the world?*
One of the agendas is to refresh the brains of the human cattle about the previous BIKER GANG psy-op, the ride of russian bikers to Berlin to celebrate Victory Day over Hitler, alias to mock it.
In other words: the "mind control" alias psy-op technique of acceptance/refusal/refreshing by association.

*Notes*
Photos: Texas biker gang shooting

Mug shots and suggestion technique
Some see differences between perceptions of Waco Baltimore - Yahoo News

The officer on the left dressed to like "one of them". 
Texas biker gang shooting

*BASICS*
To get why "Putin" casted "a bunch of pimps" of a biker gang to be the stars of the celebration of 70 years of Hitler's defeat:
Mockery of Stalin's Soviet Union victory over Hitler using nazi agent impersonating murdered Putin
Jokes by the Illuminati - mock the human cattle Putin Biker Gang Mockery of Soviet Union victory over Hitler

Agenda «accept police shooting cvilians» - countless psy-ops. Start here:
NSA whistleblower Snowden reveals Gov spies EVERY citizen: script's agendas for dummies
State Terror in USA public mass executions from Waco 1992 to Virginia Tech 2007 Fake NSA whistleblower Snowden Gov spies EVERY citizen agendas

Supervised Race war: Obama Biden alias Osama Bi(nla)den presidency comes to an end with the BIG BANG.
Big Bang is NOW - from annihilation of pensions and savings to race war BIG BANG 2015 for dummies

"Mind control" alias psy-op techniques:
Mind Control Techniques - in fact just the Big Lie at work


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 23, 2015)

Last Prophet, you really gotta lay off of the conspiracy kool-aid.

I suppose that this biker fight was the touch off for the military exercises, because if you see a whole bunch of bad bikers killing each other, then it makes it easier for you to accept troops going down your towns streets and taking the guns.

Sorry............but you really sound like you belong in a mental hospital.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 24, 2015)

Crap! Mark this day down on your calenders everyone. I agreed with ABikerSailor.


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



In an ad?  Link?


----------



## Mertex (May 29, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Red State is a rw source........they can say whatever they want, but they show no proof.  Why don't you post a Liberal site that says anything like that.......you can't because it doesn't exist....on the other hand.....


----------



## S.J. (May 29, 2015)

Mertex said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Bill Maher Herman Cain Says He Likes Working With...Them Fine-A White Women at Fox News


----------

